#ubuntu-no 2010-12-06
<Solskogen> finnes det noen oversikt over de forsjellige offisielle repositoriene og hva de gjør? 
<Solskogen> som feks så lurer jeg på om det er litt smør på flesk å både ha maverick-proposed og maverick-updates
<si-m1> Solskogen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Updates%20Tab
<geirha> Hihi, lette etter firmaer som selger rammer. «Vi er et lite veletablert firma som har vært i denne bransjen i over 30 år.» (rammeservice.no)
<Malin_> Da var det grønt lys for å oversette Terminalskolan til Norsk :)
<Malin_> Det jeg lurer på er om det er mulig å få den gjort til en del av nettsida ubuntu.no, eller om det må bli som forumpost?
<geirha> Kunne vel godt hatt en wiki.
<geirha> Eventuelt kan du jo legge inn norske sider på den offisielle Ubuntu-wikien.
<Malin_> ja, det hadde jo vært det beste. Er det noe wiki-opplegg for Ubuntu.no?
<geirha> Tror ikke ubuntu.no har en wiki for øyeblikket i alle fall.
<Malin_> ah.. ja, lage en wiki på norske ubuntu-wikien og linke til den fra ubuntu.no?
<Malin_> nei, eventult lett å flytte den over antar jeg?
<Malin_> om/når en får en?
<geirha> På wiki.ubuntu.com er det fritt fram å oversette sider. Da legger man oversettelsen på wiki.ubuntu.com/EngelskSidenavn/nb
<Malin_> nå skal jeg oversette fra svensk til norsk
<geirha> Du kan høre hva #ubuntu-doc og/eller #ubuntu-translators syns, men i første omgang kan du jo uansett legge den i en forumpost.
<geirha> Hvor er orginalen for øvrig?
<Malin_> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/drupal/terminalskolan
<Malin_> der
<Malin_> ja, kan jo oversette den oglegge den i forumet under terminal eller hva den heter der.
<Malin_> så kan jeg flytte den til en wiki osv siden :)
<geirha> Oi, den er lang
<geirha> «Jävlar, jävlar, jävlar! En månads skrivarmöda har ersatts av en mallfil som man knåpar ihop på en kvart, en halvtimme om man måste läsa på lite. Jämför filstorlekarna! Den gamla kapitel_1 var på 24451byte och den nya är på 641.»
<geirha> hihi
<geirha> Huff, «shellscript»-biten er dårlig
<geirha> Og forfatteren er heller ikke stødig på awk
<Malin_> awk?
<Malin_> hm.. dumt den biten er dårlig, men hvordan er den der skolen med tanke på nybegynnere?
<geirha> Har ikke lest teksten, kun kommandoene :)
<geirha> Første halvdel så fornuftig ut sånn sett.
<geirha> Alt frem til Systemverktyg
<geirha> Jeg kan hjelpe til med å få de siste kapitlene brukbare når du kommer så langt. :)
<Malin_> sant
<Malin_> ja, tenkte å oversette direkte, slik en gjør med en bok, men om vi endrer på noen kaptiler, får vi bare skrive i innledninga at noen og hvilke deler som er endra :)
<Malin_> syntes det som står om apple er litt feil jeg da
<Malin_> en får da opp terminal i os-x hvor en kan flytte filer osv osv osv
<Malin_> men mulig det er en del begrensninger da
<geirha> Hvilket kapittel er det?
<Malin_> fordordet
<Malin_> tredje avsnittet i forordet
<geirha> Hm. Har ikke så mye kjennskap til hvordan Mac OS var før Mac OS X
<geirha> Tror det er Mac OS < 10 han/hun sikter til der
<Malin_> mulig
<Malin_> Jeg testet i alle fall terminalen på macen til ei veninne, og den er helt ny
<Malin_> macbook pro og en eller annen os-x-variant
<Malin_> top osv funker jo :D
<geirha> Ja, for de gikk jo over til BSD fra Mac OS 9 til Mac OS 10
<Malin_> ah, så hva brukte de før deT?
<Malin_> prøver meg med google translate for å oversette det grøvste, så heller gå over manuelt og sjekke over osv og småjusteringene der
<geirha> De brukte noe egenkomponerte greier som kun kjørte på Motorola-prosessorene de brukte i maskinene deres.
<Malin_> ah, så det G3, eller power G eller hva det nå het, var Motorola altså :)
<Malin_> så rart å tenke på i alle fall :)
<geirha> Tror det. Er veldig lite belest på området :)
<Malin_> ja, jeg kjenenr ikke mac så godt, annet enn at jeg på 90-tallet anså det som bedre enn windows
<Malin_> altså det os-et de bruktep åmac
<Malin_> *på
<Malin_> så jeg har jo hatt planer om å bytte til noe annet enn windows siden 90-tallet en gang jeg, men ble altså ikke før i 2007 det endelig ble gojrt :p
<martindm1993> da mekker du din egen bit av den :D 
<Malin_> ja
<Malin_> google translate funker visst ikke alltid best, men fin start
<Malin_> så får en gå igjennom å finne opp kruttet på nytt osv
<Malin_> men hjernen funker ikke helt til sånt akkurat nå merker jeg
<geirha> Den største feilen «Shellscript»-delen gjør er http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#pf1
<geirha> Den pf2 også for øvrig
<Malin_> men hvordan i alle dager er dette shell-greiene som ms har starta med?
<geirha> Vet ikke, fungerer bare på windows :P
<geirha> Men det er stor forbedring fra command.com
<Malin_> ah
<geirha> NÃ¥ kan det i minste brukes til noe :)
<Kagee> geirha: fin wiki/liste
<Kagee> mye der jeg ikek kunne
<geirha> Ja, hvis en noen gang lurer på noe angående bash/POSIX skript, så er mywiki.wooledge.org og wiki.bash-hackers.org de eneste ressursene man trenger.
<geirha> google er faktisk en dårlig ressurs for akkurat det der :)
<Kagee> indeed
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-07
<jo-erlend> hehe, Firefoxlive.mozilla.org gir noen morsomme meldinger... "Video available soon: Available in 14945 days 12 hours". "Snart" er vel et relativt begrep, men det får da være måte på! :)
<geirha> Bare rundt 40 år 
<jo-erlend> mhm.. Meldingen går nokså raskt over til "1 Minute", men nå har det minuttet vart i ti minutter, så .. :)
<Malin_> om det er en god film , er det sikkert verdt å vente i 40år :p
<jo-erlend> det er en live-feed av to ildrever... De lever vel kanskje ikke så lenge. :)
<kjes> Nei, det er jo snart jul.. havner vel på et matbord
<jo-erlend> ja, nå er de jo adoptert og beskyttet av Mozilla nettopp fordi de er utsatt for tyvjakt, så det er neppe særlig sannsynlig. 
<Kagee>  jo-erlend streamene kommer nesten med en gang hos meg
<Kagee> to rever som kjeder seg :-P
<jo-erlend> jeg får ikke sett dem :(
<Kagee> ohh, it moves
<jo-erlend> hvilken nettleser bruker du?
<Kagee> say, hvor mange av disse var det?
<Kagee> jeg har telt tre til nå
<jo-erlend> jeg synes kanskje det er en _smule_ trist at Firefox bruker Flash for å vise videoer som Flash støtter direkte. 
<Kagee> Chromium
<jo-erlend> Kagee, jeg trodde det var to?
<Kagee> my bad, så på foreldrene i tillegg :)
<jo-erlend> jeg får den ikke opp i Chrome heller... :(
<Kagee> :(
<Kagee> kan det være linja di ?
<jo-erlend> tvilsomt. Men jeg valgte et annet kamera og da kom det opp noe. 
<Kagee> :)
<jo-erlend> åh! Se der ja! Så søt :)
<Kagee> hihi
<Kagee> neiu! den gikk sin vei!
<Kagee> *bytte kamera*
<Malin_> jeg får ikke brukt google-chrome her jeg, den crasjer stadig
<Malin_> eller starter pr. i dag ikke opp en gang
<kjes> rått når http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/ ikke vil åpne seg i firefox
<kjes> Der ja! Etter 5 refresh
<jo-erlend> kjes, det der har trolig lite med nettleseren å gjøre.
<kjes> pft
<kjes> mozilla er emo... hater seg selv
<jo-erlend> har dere sett bildet av ildreven på wikipedia eller? Temmelig søt! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_panda
<Kagee> ooooo
<Kagee> de har til og med lyd :)
<Kagee> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Red_Panda_National_Zoo.ogv
<jo-erlend> apropos søte dyr: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE-Nyt4Bmi8
<Kagee> lal. asccii-rekalme for Google CHrome for linux ved siden av filmen ;()
<Malin_> nåmmen
<Malin_> søte bjørnene og hundene :)
<Malin_> tihi
<Malin_> hyyyl hva er dette?! jeg har ikke noe terminalvindu oppe :|
<jo-erlend> Kagee?
<Malin_> Starter jeg opp google-chrome, får jeg: http://pastebin.com/zNnGvTZb
<Malin_> og den starter altså ikke, men går tilbake til prompten
<Kagee> jo-erlend?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, hva mente du med den siste meldingen din?
<Kagee> dajeg titta på søte dyr så kom det en "kul" ascii-reklame op youtube
<Kagee> http://bildr.no/view/773949
<jo-erlend> heh, det så snålt ut. 
<Malin_> hey martindmm1993 :)
<Malin_> hm.. er denne mobbete? :p Jeg har jo sett den for evigheter siden også men: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg
<virtuelv> Malin_: nei, den er bare dustete
<virtuelv> og den sier mer om android-fanen som har laget den, enn den sier om iphone-brukerne
<virtuelv> for eksempel: jeg driter veldig langt i 4G på telefonen, 90% av tida jeg bruker internett-funksjonalitet på den er jeg på Wifi
<virtuelv> i de resterende 10% av tida har jeg tid til å vente
<virtuelv> i den grad det å laste en webside medfører venting som plager meg
<virtuelv> s/som//
<Malin_> ja.. det er i grunn litt sært med sånne flamewars
<virtuelv> 4G gir mening om du faktisk skal laste ned større ting, men å laste websider, eller se en og annen video funker helt fint
<virtuelv> på 3G
<Malin_> eneste er vel at jeg føler en del folk har iphone,bare fordi det er en iphone, og da erdet kult hehe, men men
<Malin_> folk får ha hva de vil mener nå jeg :)
<virtuelv> enig
<Malin_> ja.. 3G skulle være mer enn nok
<Malin_> når folk snakker om hvor bra iphonen deres er så tja, kult da :)
<Malin_> sier jeg hehe
<virtuelv> nå har jeg min andre iPhone, men det valget hadde mer med Googles manglende betalingsløsning i Norge på tidspunktet jeg bestilte telefonen min enn selve telefonen
<Malin_> Syntes N900 er mer enn bra nok osv jeg da
<Malin_> ah
<virtuelv> jeg er _helt_ avhengig av RunKeeper på telefonen
<virtuelv> (fullversjonen, ikke gratisvarianten)
<Malin_> syntes det er litt for lett å få hakk og riper i skjermen jeg da :S prøvde å få på sånn sak som beskytter skjermen, men det ble det bare tull av :(
<virtuelv> det gjelder alle telefoner
<Malin_> hva er RunKeeper? en som passer på at du løper? :p
<virtuelv> runkeeper gir meg GPS-tracking av løpetreningen min
<virtuelv> så jeg kan se hastighet, kart og lignende
<virtuelv> er treningsdagboka mi
<virtuelv> for eksempel: http://runkeeper.com/user/arve/activity/17903208
<virtuelv> det finnes andre apps, men jeg er veldig begeistret for totalpakka til Runkeeper
<Malin_> ah, smart
<Malin_> ikke noe aps for å skifte trafikklys osv også?
<Malin_> det var en lang løpetur...
<Malin_> hehe
<Malin_> men så jo morsomt ut å få det opp på kart slik :D
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-08
<busigast_> God morgen ! 
<Busigast> Jeg kunne tenke meg og bli med og bidra til oversettingen av ubuntu, noen som har noen forslag til hvor jeg kan melde min interesse ?
<Busigast> Never mind, jeg fant det ut :P
<kjes> pitrh: hvor har jeg deg fra? blug?
<kjes> hah.. ja.. til og med vært hjemme hos deg/han gitt! nostalgi ftw
<supermag> hei, jeg har en segmentation fault ,  Xorg[924]: segfault at 4 ip 00d044d2 sp bfed51e4 error 4 in ld-2.11.1.so[cfa000+1b000]
<supermag> åssen fikser jeg det ?
<kjes> Det gjør du ikke.. enkelt og greit.. 
<geirha> Du har to valg. 1) en kanne bensin og en lighter. 2) rapportere feilen på launchpad.net
<geirha> Jeg anbefaler nummer 2. :)
<kjes> Begge omtrent samme resultat, sett ut i fra nyttighet
<kjes> Begge gir*
<geirha> (mest miljøvennlig)
<supermag> fanken å da..
<geirha> segmentation fault er en alvorlig feil, enten i kjernen eller i programmet som får segmentation fault. Eneste måten å fikse det på er å fikse koden som gjør at segmentation faulten skjer.
<supermag> får nemlig ikke opp det grafiske brukersnittet på en pc..
<kjes> kan også være pga hardwarefeil
<kjes> ofte minne
<geirha> Ja det også.
<geirha> Det kan f.eks. være skjermkortdriveren som har feilen, i så fall kan du kanskje komme rundt det ved å bruke vesa-driveren inntil videre.
<supermag> samt at xorg.conf mangler..
<geirha> Men, kjør en minnetest først.
<supermag> har prøvd å kjøre xorg -configure, men det hjelper niks pga den feilen
<supermag> Xorg -configure mente jeg
<supermag> segmentation fault får en som melding på den :/
<supermag> men jeg får prøve med minnetest da..
<kjes> 14:13:09  <geirha> Men, kjør en minnetest først.
<supermag> den har da finni 3 feil til nå
<geirha> Puh, da slipper vi å rote med xorg.conf :)
<supermag> og ECC er av..
<supermag> i følge status på chipsettet
<supermag> om det har noe å si
<supermag> sikkert ei ram brikke som har daua da..
<geirha> Ja, jeg ville byttet ut RAM-brikker hvis minnetesten fant feil.
<supermag> 4 feil fant den, med ECC av
<supermag> ikke sikker på hva som sitter i den av brikker, men jeg kan glo etter
<geirha> sudo lshw -class memory
<supermag> humhm..  har prøvd å nappe ut den ene brikka, uten at det funka
<supermag> så da er det nok den som er i da som har daua..
<supermag> fanken å a!
<supermag> ser ut som begge brikkene er kaputte :(
<kjes> kjør memtest med en i, så med den andre i
<kjes> ikke begge samtidig
<supermag> ok :)
<supermag> nei, de rambrikkene er det nok bare å kaste
<supermag> den vil ikke boote i det heletatt med den ene, samt at den finner 4 feil på den andre..
<kjes> heh, awesome
<supermag> lukter ny RAM for å si det sånn..
<supermag> men den er 10 år gammal da.. hehe
<supermag> takk for hjelpen :)
<kjes> lykke til med å finne ram da ;-)
<supermag> virker som om en lokal butikk har..
<supermag> PC2700 DDR-DIMM , 333
<Kagee> jo-erlend: har du en eller flere skjermer ?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, én.
<Kagee> hmm, ok
<Kagee> jeg får konsekvent problemer når jeg skal rotere én av tre skjermer
<jo-erlend> ok?
<Kagee> ja. tenkte jeg skulle få deg til å tete, men du har kun en skjerm :/
<jo-erlend> mhm. 
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-09
<Malin_> laget nettopp denne guiden, men om det er noe feil der, eller noe som burde vært gjort anderldes, så si i fra :) http://ubuntu.no/node/3224
<jo-erlend> lønner seg å bruke checkinstall istedenfor "make install", ettersom checkinstall bruker pakkesystemet og lar deg avinstallere etterpå.
<johslarsen> Malin_: i guiden skriver du tar -xzvf ".tar.gz; cd;./configure" (jeg bytter ut newline med ';'), dermed vil man gå til $HOME ikke til mappen med kildekode
<johslarsen> ops, ser mine anførselstegn kom ut feil, mente `tar -xzvf .tar.gz; cd; ./configure`
<Malin_> ah..
<Malin_> ja, fint at noen rette r litt på meg
<Malin_> men fint å vise til at det skal trykkes enter, eller kommer ei ny linje ja :)
<johslarsen> joda, men er ikke helt passende i en irc-kanal, og gjetter flestparten som er her for å hjelpe vet at begge fungerer som kommandoseperator
<Malin_> men hvordan funker det i guiden? :)
<Malin_> men man går neppe til mappen $HOME om kildekodefila ble pakket ut til en annen plass
<kjes> johslarsen: de fleste her vet sikkert at man bør bruke && i stedet for ; og ;-)
<Malin_> da kan man vel skrive alt i en omgang?
<Malin-> noen som veit hva som har skjedd med det vdpau-teamt ?
<Malin-> er mye flere pakker til karmic, men nesten ikke noe til lucid og ikke noe for maveric https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<Kagee> Malin-: er det mulig at det er tilgjenglig i den vanlgie pakken eller uten ppa ?
<Kagee> *vanlige
<Malin-> Kagee, usikker
<Malin-> og i såfall usikker på hvordan jeg skal finne det ut
<Kagee> jeg kjører bare ati og intel, så jeg kan ikke hjelpe
<Kagee> dessuten leser jeg egentlig til eksamen nå :)
<Malin-> hehe ;)
<Malin-> men er vel noen nvida-folk her kanksje :p :)
<Malin-> lykke til videre med eksamenslesinga da :)
<Malin-> hei martindm1993
<Malin-> mye inn og ut i dag?
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-10
<jo-erlend> Malin-, for å se hvilke arkiver en pakke finnes i, kan du bruke kommandoen rmadison. Tror den ligger i devscripts eller noe sånt, men det får du beskjed om hvis du prøver å kjøre den.
<jo-erlend> rmadison firefox, for eksempel. 
<jo-erlend> eller hvis du bare lurer på om pakken finnes i et arkiv, er apt-cache search veldig fin. 
<jo-erlend> apt-file er forresten også veldig fin. Den lar deg finne ut hvilken pakke en viss fil kommer fra. 
<Malin-> skal teste det jeg jo-erlend :)
<Malin-> litt usikker på om jeg finner ut det jeg vil, da pakken med vdpau heter det samme som orginalt, som f.eks. mplayer
<jo-erlend> hmm? Prøv en gang til. :)
<Malin-> hehe :) ja.. ut fra det jeg finner ut ved å kjøre: apt-file show nvidia-current | grep vdpau
<Malin-> så finner den oppføringer med vdpau, slik at det sikkert er implementert uten at jeg trenger en egen ppa for det, noe som forklarer hvorfor driveren er fjernet fra lucid i ppaen
<jo-erlend> er det ikke pakkens versjonsnummer du vil ha?
<Malin-> om det gjelder andre pakker som mplayer osv, som også finnes i ppa-en, men kun forkamric eller eldre
<jo-erlend> rmadison nvidia-current
<Malin-> neiom du sjekker denne ppa-en https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<jo-erlend> rmadison funker bare med ubuntus egne arkiver, ikke med ppaer og sånt.,
<Malin-> oki
<Malin-> rmadison nvidia-current gir
<Malin-> nvidia-current | 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04 | lucid-updates/restricted | amd64, i386
<Malin-> men også for natty,maveriv osv, men det er infoen om lucid
<Malin-> men den sier jo ikke noe om vdpau er med der eller ei:)
<jo-erlend> er det lucid du bruker?
<Malin-> jau
<jo-erlend> om den er med hvor?
<jo-erlend> hver linje gjelder en release og oppdateringene til den releasen. 
<Malin-> hm.. hvordan skal jeg forklare mon tro
<jo-erlend> nvidia-current | 195.36.15-0ubuntu2 | lucid/restricted | amd64, i386
<jo-erlend> nvidia-current | 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04 | lucid-updates/restricted | amd64, i386
<jo-erlend> nvidia-current | 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 | maverick/restricted | amd64, i386
<jo-erlend> nvidia-current | 260.19.21-0ubuntu1 | natty/restricted | amd64, i386
<Malin-> i linken jeg sendte finnes en ppa for vdpau, samt programmer som er laget for vdpau
<Malin-> ja, samme output jeg får
<jo-erlend> den øverste er altså den versjonen som følger med når du installerer lucid. Den neste er den versjonen du får når du installerer alle oppgraderinger for lucid. Så kommer versjonen fra maverick og så den som foreløpig ligger i natty.
<Malin-> ja
<Malin-> men er ikke versjonen av driveren jeg lurer på 
<jo-erlend> ånei. 
<Malin-> men om vdpau er inkludert eller ikke, slik de driverene som er med i ppa-en er + de programmene som f.eks. mplayer, hvor vdpau er implementert, eler at det er implementert støtte for vdpau i mplayer
<Malin-> for å avlaste cpuen ved avspilling av visse typer video osv
<Malin-> men om det er implementert som standard fra og med lucid, så forklarer det hvorfor programene ikke lenger mer medi ppaen
<Malin-> *ikke lenger er med i
<jo-erlend> ikke vet jeg. Men altså; et ppa er jo bare et eller annet menneske på internett som har pakket en pakke. I hvertfall i prinsippet. Du kan jo egentlig aldri regne med at et ppa holdes oppdatert.
<Malin-> sant nok
<Malin-> men greia var vel at jeg lurte på om prosjektet bare var dappet av, eller om det ikke ble oppdatert mer fordi funksjonaliteten nå var implementert som standard likevel
<Malin-> altså vdpau-støtte
<jo-erlend> vel... Altså.. Jeg bruker lucid enda. Hvis jeg hadde pakket noe sånt for min egen del, så er det jo slett ikke sikkert at jeg hadde giddet å pakke den for maverick for å være snill mot andre. 
<jo-erlend> det er jo bare å spørre ham?
<Malin-> sant, men det er betydelig mindre som finnes i ppaen for lucid, om en sammenligner for karmic og eldre
<Malin-> men ja, jeg kan sende en e-post og spørre :)
<jo-erlend> * [bjsnider] #ubuntu+1  <--- han er her.
<Malin-> ah, så det er nicket hans  der?
<Malin-> men da spør jeg han der, også blir det natten her for meg :)
<jo-erlend> fyttikatta! Jeg visste det var noe galt med øyelokka!
<jo-erlend> god natt med en gang. :)
<Malin-> natti jo-erlend  ;)
<Malin-> skal legge meg med en gang jeg får svar :)
<Malin-> han har svart litt allerede 
<Malin-> hehe
<maneatingduck> Hei! Vi planlegger å installere 80GB ssd-disker i en del maskiner på jobb (Windows). Vi vil gjerne unngå reinstallasjon siden det er en veldig omstendelig prosess.  Systempartisjonene på de gamle diskene må nødvendigvis krympes til 80GB. Hva er den beste måten å speile systempartisjonen over på ny disk? Jeg regner med at dette må gjøres offline, kan det enkelt gjøres i Ubuntu Live slik at man får med mbr og alt som
<jo-erlend> maneatingduck, dd kan brukes. 
<Berge> dd kan ikke brukes til å krympe NTFS (-:
<jo-erlend> det er sant.
<maneatingduck> Det kan vel gparted gjøre
<Berge> maneatingduck: Windows kan endre størrelsen på NTFS-partisjoner.
<Berge> Jeg husker ikke om parted kan krympe dem.
<Berge> Windows kan gjøre det online, iirc.
<jo-erlend> jeg tror jeg ville ha gjort det der i Windows hvis muligheten var der, skjønt det sikkert hadde vært morsommere å automatisere det.
<Berge> Du kan alltids automatisere det i Windows også
<Berge> Vil jeg tro.
<maneatingduck> Berge: De fleste maskinene kjører XP, der er det vel ikke så greit
<Berge> maneatingduck: Hvorfor ikke?
<jo-erlend> vent litt... Altså, Ubiquity gjør jo det der hele tiden og jeg har vel egentlig aldri hørt noe om at det har gått galt, så det bør jo være trygt og fint å gjøre det i Ubuntu også.
<Berge> Ah, parted kan krympe NTFS.
<maneatingduck> Jepp, og jeg tror ikke XP gjør det :)
<Berge> I alle fall de litt eldre NTFS-utgavene.
<jo-erlend> maneatingduck, du kan bruke parted til å gjøre om størrelsen på partisjonene, så bruker du da dd for å speile disken over på ssd: dd if=/dev/sda of=/home/meg/sdb for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> hva skrev jeg for noe rart der?
<jo-erlend> hehe, of=/dev/sdb, mente jeg. :)
<maneatingduck> jo-erlend: Ville du først opprettet partisjonene da? Den kommandoen vil vel kanskje ikke funke med forskjellige størrelser på diskene?
<maneatingduck> sda1 -> sdb1 ?
<Berge> Ikke om du vil ha med partisjonstabellen.
<Berge> Det vil du kanskje.
<jo-erlend> Ja, hvis du bruker hele enheten, så må den du kopierer til være like stor.
<jo-erlend> dvs, _minst_ like stor.
<Berge> Det må den jo ikke.
<Berge> dd bare avslutter når det blir fullt.-
<Berge> Så det burde gå bra så lenge det ikke er partisjoner utenfor 80GB.
<maneatingduck> Tja, ssd-diskene blir kun systemdisker, men vi vil jo ha med nok av partisjonstabell/MBR til at systemet starter
<Berge> Men siden det er Windows, er det kanskje greiere å lage ny partisjonstabell på de nye diskene (-:
<jo-erlend> det er jo ikke egentlig den mest tidkrevende prosessen akkurat det heller.
<maneatingduck> jo-erlend: Neida. Altså: Opprett en primary-partisjon på ssd-disk, dd if /dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1 eller hva det nå blir. 
<maneatingduck> Men for at systemet skal starte fra denne må man vel gjøre noe med mbr også? 
<jo-erlend> maneatingduck, godt tidspunkt for en backup. dd if=/dev/sda of=~/pcnavn-sda.img
<jo-erlend> maneatingduck, du kan godt gjøre det sånn. Bare sørg for at den nye partisjonen er litt større enn den du kopierer inn. :)
<maneatingduck> jo-erlend: Har jo forsåvidt backup på den opprinnelige disken, tror jeg prøver litt med én maskin først og ser hva som funker :)
<jo-erlend> enn _det filsystemet_ du kopierer inn, mener jeg.
<jo-erlend> er det helt like disker det er snakk om?
<maneatingduck> jo-erlend: Ja. Men er BIOS smart nok til å leite etter OS på første partisjon? Leeeenge siden jeg styret med dette på såpass lavt nivå :)
<maneatingduck> Nei. HDD på 160 - 400 GB som skal over på 80GB ssd. 
<maneatingduck> Jeg får krympet systempartisjonene slik at de blir mindre enn 80GB
<jo-erlend> ja, er det bare ett filsystem på hver disk? 
<jo-erlend> BIOS booter ikke fra ikke-bootbare partisjoner. 
<maneatingduck> De fleste har flere partisjoner, noen har en "data"-partisjon på litt størrelse, de fleste har en eller annen recovery-partisjon i tillegg
<jo-erlend> ah. Høres ut som at du kanskje får litt manuelt arbeid. Er det mange? :)
<maneatingduck> Nei, kun 5 stykker. 
<maneatingduck> Men da er altså følgende en grei strategi: Krympe systempartisjoner, opprette ny partisjonstabell på ssd, kopiere over partisjon med dd og så sette bootable/active med gparted?
<jo-erlend> mhm, det vil funke.
<jo-erlend> åja, du skal bare ha C: på SSD? Da går det jo fort.
<maneatingduck> jo-erlend: Ja, og takker! Det enkleste hadde jo vært å reinstallere for hele gjengen, men vår hypermoderne IT'avdeling krever da at vi kjører maskinen opp til dem og lar den stå der i to døgn... 
<jo-erlend> men pass på at du har kopi hele tiden. Spesielt Windows XP kan være _skikkelig_ sær når det gjelder å flytte Windows fra sted til sted. 
<maneatingduck> jo-erlend: Naturligvis. Så lenge jeg ikke bommer med dd vil jo originaldisken være urørt, så jeg regner med at det skal gå bra :)
<maneatingduck> Går jo også an å kjøre en dd av hele enheten over på usb-disk først. Vi har ikke kjøpt inn disker ennå, men jeg kan jo gi tilbakemelding om hvordan det gikk
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, sørg for å ikke bytte om på if og of. :)
<jo-erlend> maneatingduck, du vil  neppe få bootet fra en usb-disk. 
<jo-erlend> dvs, du vil få bootet, men Windows vil gi deg en blåskjerm, mest sannsynlig. 
<maneatingduck> Nei, tenkte mer på backup i forkant. Uansett tror jeg det blir forholdsvis risikofritt :)
<jo-erlend> ja, så lenge du gjør det riktig, er det risikofritt. 
<Kagee> hva er det beste standardverktoyet for a laste ned ei xmlfil fra en andresse og pipe den videre? jeg bruker wget -O - naa men det foles litt tungt
<si-m1> curl <url> ?
<si-m1> same thing different tool
<xt> Kagee: "føles tungt"? (:
<Malin-> flere enn jeg som har problemer med å spille av youtube-videoer i totem ?
<Malin-> får denne: Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<Malin-> og jeg kjører totem 2.30.2
<Malin-> hm... merker det frister med clean install av alt egentlig hehe
<Malin-> eller eventuelt å oppgradere til 10.10
<mayakuza> hei?
<Sakarias> hello
<Malin-> hei mayakuza 
<mayakuza> jeg er ny til ubuntu ^^ og lurte på om det var mulig å få spotify?
<Malin-> mayakuza, jepp
<Malin-> har du premium-sporify-konto? eller sånn gratis-konto?
<Malin-> *spotify
<mayakuza> premium
<Malin-> :D da kan du installere og bruke en spiller laget for Ubuntu
<Malin-> http://www.spotify.com/no/download/previews/
<Malin-> følg det som står for Debian i guiden :)
<mayakuza> oky tusen takk
<Malin-> ;) noproblem
<Malin-> bare si i fra om det er noe du ikke får til ;)
<Malin-> altså, bare å spørre :)
<mayakuza> det kan jeg :p
<Malin-> :D
<Malin-> hm.. frister å oppgradere til 10.10 nå....
<Malin-> I totem-player 2.32 så virker youtube igjen så
<mayakuza> jeg har 10.10
<geirha> Malin-: Kan hende det ligger en nyere versjon i backports
<Malin-> har sjekket, men nope
<Malin-> men om noen veit hvordan jeg kan fikse totem-player 2.32 i lucid, så gjør jeg heller det framfor å oppgradere til 10.10
<mayakuza> Malin jeg fikk det ikke til jeg
<Malin-> eventuelt, hvordan oppgradere til gnome 2.32
<Malin-> mayakuza, hva gjorde du? :)
<mayakuza> aner ikke
<mayakuza> kom opp noe greier her
<Malin-> hva da da? :)
<Malin-> kan du, om det er langt, poste det i pastebin.org eller pastebin.com og lime inn lenke her? :)
<mayakuza> aner ikke helt hvordan jeg ska lbegyne. sjønte d ikke. 
<mayakuza> kom opp noe skrip som jeg jeg krusset ut
<geirha> I en terminal, skriv:  sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://repository.spotify.com/ stable non-free"
<Malin-> skla vi se :)
<Malin-> men det gikk ikke?
<geirha> Og deretter:  gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.de.pgp.net --recv-keys 4E9CFF4E && gpg --export 4E9CFF4E |sudo apt-key add -
<Malin-> og hva fikk du etter det? :)
<mayakuza> oky
<mayakuza> der mistet du meg
<Malin-> ehm... geirha hehe, jeg forvekslet deg med mayakuza :p
<mayakuza> vvent litt skal prøv+e på ny ^
<Malin-> mayakuza, er bare å lime inn det geirha skrev inn her i en terminal og trykke enter
<mayakuza> oky
<Malin-> men ingen som veit om hvordan jeg kan få gnome 2.32 uten å installere noe ustabil sak eller installere 10.10?
<mayakuza> m+alin når jeg skriv+er inn  sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://repository.spotify.com/ stable non-free" 
<Malin-> og jeg har prøvd å google det :) hehe
<mayakuza> så må jeg skrive inn+ password 
<Malin-> ja
<mayakuza> men+e fu+nker ikke
<Malin-> hva skjer når du skriver inn passordet da?
<Malin-> om det er at det ikke kommer noe på skjermen mens du skriver passordet, så er det sån ndet skal være :) hehe
<mayakuza> sorry, try agein
<Malin-> det kommer inn for det ;)
<geirha> mayakuza: Joda, du skriver passordet inn "blindt". Det er normalt at det ikke kommer * for hver bokstav når du skriver inn.
<mayakuza> ja funket nå ^
<Malin-> ;)
<geirha> mayakuza: Og etter du har skrevet inn den gpg-saken, henter du ned pakkelistene fra den nye pakkebrønnen ved å skrive:  sudo apt-get update
<geirha> Etter det skal spotify kunne installeres fra Programmer -> Ubuntus programvaresenter
<Malin-> eventuelt om det er mulig å legge til noe maveric ppa i lucid?
<Malin-> ser for meg det er en dårlig ide men
<jo-erlend> behøver ikke å være noe problem. Funker det, så funker det. Men pakkene kan avhenge av versjoner av pakker som ikke er tilgjengelige i lucid. 
<Malin-> ja...
<Malin-> ellers er dette en mulighet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575516
<Malin-> men virket som det ikke var noe stabil ppa i den lista jeg fikk opp etter å følge oppskriften
<Malin-> sukk....
<Malin-> jo-erlend, om jeg f.eks. kun vil ha totem-player i versjon 2.32, så vil den kreve en del pakker som er av annen versjon enn hva jeg har i pakkearkivet for lucid, så sånnsett er jeg ikke sikker gitt. 
<Malin-> Men noen lager jo ppa-er for å få nyere versjoner av open office, men det kan kanskje ikke sammenlignes helt da
<Malin-> får teste med gnome experimental
<Malin-> om det brekker alt, så er det vel mulig å gå tilbake på en eller annen måte ser jeg for meg  /håper jeg :p
<Malin-> men men , er vel enklere å oppgradere, men kan teste 10.10 fra minnepinne og se om det byr på noen problemer først :)
<kjes> nedgradere fra 10.10 til eldre? Ja, det kalles reinstall med gammel versjon
<Malin-> jepp
<Malin-> neida, men får teste senere i kveld jeg. snakes
<supermag> hei, jeg får svart skjerm og systemet låser seg etter at kubuntu splash bildet har blitt vist. jeg kjører 10.10 og alt er oppgrader
<supermag> xorg.conf mangler også, men jeg er ikke helt sikker på om 10.10 bruker slikt
<Kagee> xorg.conf har vel ikke vært obligatorisk siden .. 9.10 elns
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-11
<Malin-> hei martindm1993 :)
<Kagee> Ubuntu gjenkjenner INSTALL-filer som typen "Installasjoninstruksjoner" :)
 * Kagee slaps himself
<Kagee> *always, always, always check atp first*
<Sakarias> Kagee: glemt nå da?
<Kagee> Sakarias: jeg laster ned tar.gz før jeg sjekker apt :-P
<Sakarias> Kagee: ah, ikke kommet deg lenger mao :P
<Kagee> på bot'en ?
<Kagee> nå sitter jeg å funderer på et nick
<Sakarias> på å sjekke apt, før du laster ned .tar.gz
<sigurdga_> Kagee: «nobot»?
<geirha> Hva skal boten gjøre?
<Kagee> ingenting atm, siden en av de andre bot'ene på kanalen endelig fikk triggeren jeg var på jakt etter
<Kagee> men jeg har opprettet den som "Jarlsberg" nå :)
<Malin_> Kagee, hm.. er det ikke en bedre ide å sjekke om programmet finnes i apt, før en installerer fra tar.gz?
<kjes> jo
<Malin_> kommer jo selvsagt an på hvorfor en ønsker å instlalere fra source da, om en er flink til å gå inn å endre og konfiguere noe spesielt en trenger
<Malin_> men jeg ville vel i alle fall ut mot disse såkalte "mannen i gata" (som jeg tydeligvis stadig prater varmt om) ikke anbfelae noe source, annet enn som aller siste utvei
<Malin_> er jo derfor en del nye har fått dårlig erfaring med Ubuntu. De har ikke skjønt at software center finnes osv
<Malin_> Veit ikke om det er noe info om software center under installasjonen?
<Malin_> noen som har noen ide på hvordan fikse dette? http://pastebin.com/R4Vd6xkg
<Malin_> ja, de foreslår å bruke -f og sånt, men det virker ikke
<Malin_> sudo apt-get -f install
<Malin_> og den gir
<Malin_> http://pastebin.com/JjRQisGN
<geirha> aptitude search libgirepository
<Malin_> prøver å fikse via package mananger nå, og broken package filteret
<Malin_> prøver fullstendig avinstallasjon av de programmene, så kan jeg heller reinstallere etterpå
<Malin_> men kommanoden du postet nå, gir
<Malin_> id  libgirepository1.0-0            - Library for handling GObject introspection
<Malin_> piA libgirepository1.0-1            - Library for handling GObject introspection
<Malin_> p   libgirepository1.0-dev          - Library for handling GObject introspection
<Malin_> p   libgirepository1.0-doc          - Library for handling GObject introspection
<geirha> libgirepository1.0-0 og libgirepository1.0-1  ser ut til å kollidere med hverandre. Jeg ville prøvd å fjerne begge pakkene (hvis de ikke drar med seg for mange avhengigheter)
<geirha> En av de to så ut til å komme fra et PPA
<Malin_> ja, jeg får prøve å fjerne den ppa-en som den ene kommer fra.. :)
<Malin_> er nok jeg som har glemt å deaktivere en del repoer og ppa-er osv før dist-uprgade
<Malin_> jeg har nå kun maveric main aktivert, så får vi se :)
<Malin_> har fått avinstallert den libgirepsitory osv
<Malin_> og håper på det beste :)
<Sakarias> Kagee: er ikke jarlsberg litt mye likt norvegia :P
<Malin_> nope, det er stor forskjell på smak mellom jarsberg og norwegia....
<Sakarias> Malin_: smak har ikke noe å si ang botter
<Malin_> åja, dere prater om navn på en bot? :p haha
<Sakarias> ja, hva ellers?
<Malin_> kom rett fra dusjen og så prat om ost, så tja, så sa jeg at det smakte forskjellig
<Malin_> men tja.. jarlsberg er jo en plass utenfor Tønsberg
<Malin_> så kunne jo vært et sted
<Malin_> Norwegia derimot var litt mer bob bob :p
<Sakarias> slik går det når man bare skriver uten å lese backlog :P
<Malin_> ja.., jeg kunne jo lest litt lengere oppe...
<Malin_> hm.. ja, jeg burde hatt noe logging også, men har vel ikke funnet helt ut hvordan jeg setter det opp hehe
<Sakarias> s/kunne/skulle/ :P
<geirha> Evt. Sånn går det når man navngir en bot etter en ost :P
<Malin_> geirha, indeed :p
<Kagee> Sakarias: jeg eier ikke oppfinnsomhet :)
<Sakarias> Kagee: skal du ikke bli coder da? :P
<Kagee> Sakarias: kom med forslag :)
<Sakarias> Kagee: http://www.dinbaby.com/felles/navneguiden/ :P
<Kagee> hirr
<jo-erlend> Kagee, hva lager du?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: hmm?
<Kagee> ref navneforslag? setter opp en ircbot
<citoyen> Jeg hadde to bots som het Blixa og Bargeld lenge
<citoyen> men det er nok stor fare for at de nickene er opptatt
<jo-erlend> Kagee, åh.. Det å finne navn er jo skikkelig vanskelig, egentlig.
<Sakarias> Kagee: du er jo discworld dude? er vle en karakter eller lignende du kan bruke som botnavn?
<citoyen> Kagee: Jeg har innført Hitchhiker's Guide som navneskjema for min avdeling sine servere på jobb
<citoyen> det er en del som sliter litt med å stave navnet på grafikkserveren, den heter slartibartfast
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Kagee> Sakarias: ohh, det likte jeg
<Kagee> navneskjemaet mitt er egentlig tool<x> men det er litt begrenset
#ubuntu-no 2010-12-12
<kjes> Sakarias: Ser ut til at du snart/nå kan få skype inn i bitlbee ;-) Folka/utvikleren snakker om det på bltbee kanalen nå om dagen
<Sakarias> kjes: kult
<kjes> Sakarias: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=93541
<Malin_> hvordan blir det med video-samtale da da?
<Sakarias> bruker det ikke
<kjes> Malin_: det blir det nok ikke
<Malin_> nei :)
<Malin_> eller lydsamtale for den saks skyld
<kjes> tror ikke det blir samtaler heller nei
<Malin_> nei
<kjes> med mindre man kjører det på sin egen desktop i bakgrunn
<kjes> men det å logge av bitlbee og fyre opp Skype.app når man trenger ringing / video er jo ikke en stor terskel
<Sakarias> det som er fint med skype, er at du kan være innlogget fra flere steder samtidig
<kjes> kan man? awesome
<Sakarias> yes
<jo-erlend> hehe, fantastisk! :)
<Malin_> ja, det har jeg vært :) hehe, er jo innlogget på skype via mobilen, så lenge jeg er tilkbolet nett
<Malin_> samme funker jo med xmpp-chatter også
<Malin_> msn derimot er ikke spesielt bra
<Malin_> hei martindm1993 :)
<Malin_> Kom hjem seint i går jeg nemlig
<Malin_> Ubuntu-boksen min kjører nå fint igjen, men ja, det er 10.10 er nå
<Malin_> det er litt hyyyyl :p
<martindm1993> Fint det da : ) 
<Malin_> jepp
<Malin_> åj, du har fått gult nick :) hehe
<Kagee> Malin_: det er "hyyyyyyyl" ?
<Malin_> Kagee, tja.. jeg hadde jo ikke lyst å oppgradere egentlig, men virket som eneste måten å få totem 2.32 på
<Malin_> der den youtube-pluginsaken virker :)
<jo-erlend> youtube i totem ja? Det er kjempefint. Det var vel noen kodeker den ikke fant, sist jeg prøvde, men jeg brukte ikke noe tid på det.
<jo-erlend> Malin_, hva er nytt i totem 2.32?
<Malin_> jo-erlend, tror ikke det er noe nytt der, annet enn at en bug med youtube-pluginen (youtube har vel endret noe i måten linkene virker) virker igjen i 2.32. Sikkert mulig å ordne den i forrige versjon, men jeg fikk det aldri til
<Malin_> joa, jeg kan se youtube i nettelseren også, men spesielt HD kjører jo knirkefritt i alternative spillere ser jeg
<supermag> hei, er det noen som vet åssen jeg resetter passordet på en eldre installasjon av kubuntu ?
<Berge> Hvilket passord?
<supermag> root passordet
<supermag> har prøvd "drop to root" i gjenopprettingsmenyen, men den ber pokker meg om passord der og..
<supermag> og det har jeg glemt :S
<Berge> Klassikeren er å starte med init=/bin/sh
<Berge> Eventuelt kan du starte med en Live-CD, montere rootfilsystemet, chroot-e inn i det og kjøre passwd.
<supermag> berge: fra GRUB menyen ?
<supermag> har prøvd live cd, men jeg trur det er noe galt med leseren..
<Berge> supermag: init=/bin/sh, ja
<supermag> ok, da prøver jeg det
<Malin_> en gør det fra grub ja
<Malin_> om ikke live-cd virker, sånn jeg har skjønt det. Måtte finne ut det der en gang da en eks av meg lurte på det samme. Jeg som hadde satt opp xubuntu på en boks
<supermag> ok, da har jeg menyene i grub foran meg, har valgt en av de og trykt "e"
<Berge> Finn linjen med root=UUID something og slikt.
<supermag> jepp
<supermag> kernel  /boot ovs, ovs ovs..
<Berge> Jepp. Legg til init=/bin/sh sist på linjen.
<supermag> ok, trykke enter eller no da ?
<Berge> Ja, og så b for å starte.
<Berge> iirc
<supermag> ok, da får en se om en kommer no lengre
<supermag> huh.. får bare fram en _ som står og blinker..
<Berge> Da glemte du å fjerne splash og quiet.
<Berge> Og jeg glemte å nevne det (-:
<supermag> det sa du ikke noe om..
<supermag> men skal gjøre det
<supermag> skal ro stå der ?
<Berge> Samme det, du kan remontere som rw etterpå likevel.
<supermag> kan like godt stå rw der da ?
<Berge> ja.
<supermag> høm..  nå kom den da litt lengre, en masse statusmeldinger og done til sist, og der står det..
<supermag> den* med den samma blinkende greia.
<Berge> hm
<Berge> Hvilken Ubuntu?
<supermag> kubuntu
<supermag> ukjent versjon
<Berge> Ukjent, faktisk.
<supermag> ja, jeg vet ikke åssen..
<supermag> tror det er 6 eller 7
<supermag> er iallefall ikke 10.10
<Berge> Hva skjer om du starter med en Live-CD?
<supermag> da hnger den seg i en loop, cd'n står bare å klikker og bærer seg..
<supermag> kommer til splash bildet etter å ha valgt start kubuntu, men da er det stopp
<Berge> Valgt?
<Berge> Det høres ikke ut som en ordinær Live-CD?
<supermag> jo, skal finna bilde.. vent litt
<supermag> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_04MaLhArkFQ/TMg-siJCCgI/AAAAAAAAAQk/NKeplV5DQdg/s1600/kubuntu_start_install.jpg
<supermag> ala det
<Berge> ah.
<Berge> Hva mener du med loop?
<Berge> Hvilke feilmeldinger får du?
<supermag>  udev(75) worker 123 unexpected eturn wit status 0x0100
<supermag> den greier ikke å montere loop samt casper
<Berge> Høres ut som om CDen er borket.
<Malin_> om du får opp noe terminal på en eller annen måte, kjør. cat /etc/*-release
<Malin_> og du finner ut hvilken versjon det er :)
<Berge> Eller kjør lsb_release -a
<Berge> Ikke at det er så farlig (-:
<Malin_> ah.. den kommandoen virket mye bedre enn den jeg fant :D
<Malin_> men da må man installere et program, men tja, ikke så relevant anyway
<Berge> Som kommer ut av boksen.
<supermag> HAH! jeg fiksa det!
<supermag> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html  :D
<supermag> sku stå RW
<supermag> kommer iallefall inn på root nå
<supermag> root@(none):/#
<Berge> Gratulerer.
<supermag> hva gjør jeg så ?
<supermag> glem det... fant ut av det..
<supermag> paswd brukernavn ovs
<Malin_> ja uten rw, så får du ikke skrivetilgang, og kan ikke gjøre noen endringer tror jeg :)
<Malin_> ;)
 * Berge tipser om mount -o remount,rw /
<Malin_> hehe ja, en kan jo gjøre det i etterkant så klart men :)
<supermag> får iallefall oppdatert systemet i fra 8.04 nå :D
<supermag> takk for hjelpa!
 * supermag spanderer gruit på de som vil ha
<supermag> det er en eldgammal øltype, først nevnt i 1050, skrfitlig altså..
<supermag> http://isprins.blogspot.com/2010/02/gruit-en-glemt-ltype.html
<supermag> jeg brygger sjøl, har eget nanobryggeri med automatisk temperaturkontroll.
<supermag> http://isprins.blogspot.com/2009/08/mitt-bryggeri.html
<Malin_> supermag, kult :)
<Malin_> I Trondheim har vi microbryggeriet, men nanobryggeriet hørtes temmelig lite ut :D
<Sakarias> "Trondhjem Mikrobryggeri"
<supermag> greier bare 150 liter av gangen jeg..
<Malin_> det er vel nok med 150 liter for en person kanskje?
<supermag> ja.. men jeg lager bare 40 lier i slengen, brygger til jul og slikt
<Malin_> :) koselig
<Malin_> Jeg har kanskje spurt om dette før og jeg kan alltids trekke en tp-kabel, men er det noen måte å gjøre lan via wifi mer stabilt og om mulig noe raskere
<Malin_> om jeg kjører lyden ut via lan og ut på serveren (har stereo koblet til der)
<Malin_> så kan det via wifi av og til hakke litt
<Malin_> med tp-kabel hakker det jo naturlig nok ikke
<Malin_> wifi-lanet er 150Mbps
<Malin_> og da skal den vel teoretisk klare 18.75 megabytes pr. sekund
<supermag> bruk kabel du
<supermag> er port 80 tcp eller udp?
<Sakarias> supermag: tenker du på web-server eller bare porten som en port ?
<supermag> den er vist begge deler..
<Sakarias> alle porter er det
<Berge> Malin_: Velg kanaler med mindre støy.
<Berge> Malin_: 150Mbit høres ut som 802.11n, og det er litt varierende hvor godt ting fra ulike produsenter snakker n sammen.
<Berge> 18-19Mbit høres ut som en typisk 802.11g-hastighet på 54Mbit.
<Malin_> oki, jeg har i alle fall 150Mbps
<Malin_> men jeg kjører på kanal 7
<Berge> 150Mbit får du jo aldi.
<Berge> aldri, sågar
<Berge> Spørsmålet er om det er andre ting som støyer rundt kanal 7.
<geirha> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Malin_> jeg kan sjekke geirha  :) jeg fikk litt besøk, så ble litt borte hehe
<Malin_> er en del som kjører på kanal 1, en på 3, en del på 10 og 11 og en på 13 og en står det faktisk 44 på, hvordan i all verden det kan være mulig, forstår ikke jeg
<Malin_> jeg er eneste på 7
<Malin_> var en del på kanal 6 også
<Berge> Kanal 6 er nært 7.
<Berge> Du vil minst to kanaler bort.
<Malin_> jeg kan endre til hm.. 8?
<Malin_> tror ingen bruker 9
<Berge> Prøv 8.
<Malin_> ja, det ser smart ut, ingen kjørte 10, så da er jeg tre fra 11 og 2 fra 6
<Berge> Ja.
<Malin_> da ska jeg gjøre en test jeg :)
<Berge> Det er ingen vidundermedisin, altså, men det lager mindre suboptimale forhold.
<Malin_> jepp :)
<Malin_> skal i alle fall sjekke, men er ikke krise, men hadde jo vært kjekt om det gikk raskere når det gjelder LAN
<Malin_> internett går raskt nok i alle fall :)
<Berge> LAN?
<Berge> Du tenker på WLAN?
<Malin_> sorry
<Berge> Stort raskere enn 25Mbit er urealistisk på 802.11g.
<Malin_> klart.. WLAN
<Berge> n har jeg ingen erfaring med.
<Malin_> okey
<Berge> Jeg har vel sett opp mot 30Mbit, men det er veldig bra.
<Berge> (Dette er såkalt 54Mbit.)
<Malin_> ja..
<Malin_> det er i grunn rart de ikke kan levere i nærheten av teoretisk fart mener nå jeg da
<Berge> Det er forsjell på teori og praksis, og på linkrate og overføringsrate.
<Malin_> men om det er teoretisk fart, da må det vel kunne være mulig å oppnå det i en eller annen sammenheng?
<Berge> Kanskje på linklaget.
<Malin_> linklaget? Det ordet forstår jeg visst ikke helt :)
<Berge> Radioene kommuniserer mellom seg, og radiosignalene tolkes som et digitalt signal.
<Berge> Det signalet er linklanket.
<Berge> (SÃ¥nn ca, i alle fall.)
<Malin_> ah
<Malin_> wb martindm1993 
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-05
<geirha> chmod a+rwx aka chmod 777 er generelt noe du aldri vil gjøre.
<RoyK>  
<Kagee>  
<virtuelv>  
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-06
<Angawar> Morning :)
<prooz> Hmm
<prooz> Hvor finner man hvilke enheter som er kobla til maskina egentlig?
<prooz> SÃ¥nn som device manager i windows
<prooz> Jeg leter etter en IR-mottaker, men finner den ikke
<xt> lsusb
<xt> lspci
<xt> dmidecode
<prooz> Ser ikke noe som ligner på det der..
<prooz> Hvis den er integrert i hovedkortet, kan den ligge på en annen bus enn usb eller pci ?
<xt> nei
<xt> not to my knowledge
<prooz> Hm. Får prøve en nyere kjerne da
<lnostdal_> mulig den er disablet i bios e.l.?
<Berge> xt, prooz: Den kan vel henge på I2C.
<Berge> IR er jo lavhastighetsgreier.
<Berge> Eller SMBus, eller hva man kaller det i datamaskiner.
<prooz> Berge: SÃ¥.. hvordan finner jeg den da?
<Berge> prooz: Lister dmesg den?
<prooz> Berge: Vanskelig å si. Vet ikke helt hva jeg skal se etter heller. Ingenting ved første øyekast som som kan være den i alle fall.
<Berge> prooz: Pastebin hele dmesg, så kan vi titte.
<prooz> Digger kommandoen pastebinit.
<prooz> http://pastebin.com/gfjjm1x5
<Berge> Ser litt tamt ut. Vet du at den finnes?
<Berge> Altså: Dukker den opp i device manager i Windows?
<prooz> Nei, har ikke hatt windows på den
<prooz> Så det _kan_ være at den ikke støttes i 2.6
<Berge> Har den noen gang virket+
<Berge> Som en eller annen sa, den kan jo være avskrudd i BIOS.
<Berge> Hvilken laptop er det?
<Berge> Hva er Linaro?
<prooz> Det er en minipc
<Berge> Vel, hvilken modell?
<elzapp> Er det en IR-com eller en en IR-mottager for fjernkontroller?
<prooz> Aner ikke hva Linaro er.. skulle vel strengt tatt ståt Maverick der
<prooz> IR-mottager for fjernkontroll
<Berge> Ikke en IrDA?
<prooz> http://www.asrock.com/nettop/overview.asp?Model=Vision%203D%20Series#Specifications
<prooz> 137D
<Berge> Veldig Mac Mini.
<prooz> Jeg kjøpte sort av den grunn :)
<Berge> Har du en /dev/ttyS1?
<prooz> Hva er forskjellen på IrDA og IR-mottager?
<Berge> IrDA er en standrad for IR, med toveiskommunikasjon og det hele.1 IR-mottagere tenderer til å bare være vesentlig dummere ting som ikke kan sende IR.
<elzapp> IrDA har også vanligvis en sinnsykt kort rekkevidde
<Berge> Har du lircd installert?
<prooz> Det er lirc jeg har prøvd å få til å fungere på den.. har det ikke installert nei, har formatert den akkurat
<prooz> Har en config til lircd for nøyaktig min mottaker og fjernkontroll
<Berge> Men hadde du en /dev/ttyS1?
<prooz> Men når jeg testa med irw, så fikk jeg ingenting
<prooz> Nå må jeg innrømme at jeg ikke er SÅ stødig, men /dev/ttyS1 eksisterer , hvis det var det du mente?
<Berge> Hvordan ser lirc-konfigen ut?
<Berge> Ja, jeg mente om den eksisterer.
<Berge> IR-mottageren kan jo dukke opp som en character devive.
<prooz> Jøss
<prooz> Hm, skal rote frem konfigen
<prooz> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?p=937461
<prooz> Duden der mener jo at det er kjernen som kanskje ikke støtter den
<Berge> Ja, det er et annet alternativ.
<Berge> Men du _har_ sjekket i BIOS?
<prooz> Jepp
<Berge> (Jeg bruker for øvrig bare android-dingser som fjernkontroll til xbmc. Funker fint.)
<Berge> …og iofs. bruker vi også en iPhone, samt et webgrensesnitt.
<Berge> Det ligger jo alltids minst en padde eller laptop eller telefon eller whatnot innen griperekkevidde i stuen (-:
<Berge> prooz: Vel, prøv Debian wheezy, egentlig.
<prooz> Det er sant. Vi har nok av dinger vi også, men hadde vært litt kjekt med en dedikert fjernkontroll når den alt følger med
<Berge> Eller bygg egen Linux 3.0 til Ubuntuen din selv, om du gidder.
<prooz> Jeg prøvde Debian, men det gikk rett vest.. der stoppet det opp i installen
 * xt har IR til xmbc
<xt> proven technology!
<xt> xmbc på hardy
<prooz> Debian maste i installen om noe non-free firmware
<Berge> xt: Jeg har xbmc på squeeze!
<Berge> Proven, proven. Tryner bare på Flashting med Youtube iblant.
<Berge> prooz: Ja?
<xt> min er sikkert kulere, for den booter på pxe og nfsroot
<Berge> prooz: Forskjellen er at Ubuntu ikke gir deg valget (-:
<xt> Berge: kva plugins og sånn bruker du?
<Berge> xt: Min… er en laptop!
<prooz> Er det normalt? Kom ikke videre med det uten å gi den firmaware
<Berge> Med mediefiler på NFS.
<Berge> prooz: Ikke godt å si uten bedre feilmelding.
<Berge> prooz: Var det nettkortet den ikke fant?
<prooz> Ja
<Berge> Krever r8169 firmwareblob for tiden?
<Berge> Trenger tydeligvis linux-firmware-nonfree.
<xt> ja, mediefiler på nfs ♥
<Berge> Hm, jeg tror ikke r8169 trenger for å virke, jeg tror den bare blir gladere.
<Berge> prooz: Det var wheezy du prøvde?
<prooz> Jaha
<prooz> Hm, 6.0.3 var det vel?
<Berge> Det er squeeze.
<prooz> SÃ¥... eheezy > squeeze?
<prooz> *wheezy
<prooz> I form av å bruke xbmc, that is
<Berge> Wheezy er neste utgave av Debian, ja, også kalt testing.
<Berge> Jeg tenkte mest i form av å prøve et OS med en moderne kjerne.
<Berge> Og se om IR-tingen din dukker opp der.
<Berge> Sånn for å se om kjernen er problemet.
 * RoyK har skaffa seg Øya-pass - Björk kommer jo i år :D
<prooz> Da tror jeg heller at jeg legger inn 3.1.2 på 10.10'en som jeg har nå
<prooz> Er jo superenkelt med dpkg
<Berge> Om noen har bygget dem, ja.
<prooz> http://kernel.ubuntu.org/
<prooz> Err
<prooz> Der var den
<prooz> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<RoyK> 3.1.4 ligger jo der, så hvorfor bruke 3.1.2?
<prooz> Åja, kommet dit nå.
<prooz> Jaja. Prøve nyeste var poenget :)
<RoyK> 3.2-rc4? :þ
<prooz> Ant meg at den kom :P
<prooz> *Ante
<RoyK> hva er bra for bildebehandling og sånt? jeg tenker på å laste inn et lass med bilder og behandle dem
<RoyK> dvs ikke gimp, men gjerne noe som kan erstate lightroom på ubuntu
<Berge> Bibble?
<Berge> digiKam, kanskje.
<Berge> digiKam er fritt. Bibble er bra. (-:
<geirha> imagemagick
<RoyK> geirha: heh...
<RoyK> bibble ser ikke ut til å ligge i noe repo
<Berge> Nei, det er ufri betalvare.
<geirha> Vel, du spesifiserte ikke hvilken type behandling du ville gjøre :P
<Berge> geirha: Han hintet ganske bra ved å nevne Lightroom d-:
<geirha> Vet ikke hva lightroom er :P
<Berge> Da er du nok ikke rett person til å svare uansett (=
<geirha> imagemagick kan gjøre mye tøft da.
<perplex> Hva med LightZone?
<perplex> Ser ut som de som står bak det er out of business, ser jeg. :\
<perplex> "In mid-September, 2011, the Light Crafts web site went totally offline without notice. It is reported that Fabio Riccardi, founder of Light Crafts and the primary developer of LightZone, is now working as an Apple employee, as evidenced by his LinkedIn profile."
<perplex> *sukk*
<RoyK> hrmf... ei venninne kom med en laptop med 10.10 og der finner ikke nautilus minnekortet (tilkoblet usb)
<RoyK> noen her som vet hvordan jeg kan feilsøke det?
<Kagee> Minnekortet? En usb-stick/minnepinne?
<Kagee> Eller et SD-kort ?
<RoyK> SD-kort stappa inn i en usb-leser
<RoyK> testa på mac-en og der virka det fint
<Berge> RoyK: Dukker det opp i dmesg?
<RoyK> ja, og /proc/partitions
<Kagee> Finner den ikke kortleseren, finner den ikke kortet, eller klarer den ikke å montere filsystemet på kortet?
<Berge> RoyK: Er det en HFS+-partisjon?
<Berge> Kagee: Jeg forstod det som at nautilus ikke automonterer det.
<RoyK> ja...
<RoyK> vfat
<RoyK> manuell montering funker
<Berge> Da vet jeg ikke.
<RoyK> noen som har andre forslag enn å oppdatere distro?
<Angawar> Noen tips til hva jeg kunne ha skrevet på russekortet? :)
<geirha> RoyK: Ingen oppføring i fstab?
<Berge> geirha: Helst ikke (-:
<geirha> Jeg tenker hvis det tilfeldigvis står en /dev/sdb1-oppføring eller lignende der, kan det forklare hvorfor gnome ikke ser den.
<Berge> ah, slik
<RoyK> geirha: neida
 * RoyK dobbeltsjekker
 * RoyK lurer på om det bør innføres alkotest for installasjon av PC-er
<RoyK> vedkommende som satte opp den der, har gjort noe rart... /dev/sdb1, som er sd-kortet, IKKE den interne disken, er satt opp til å monteres på rota i fstab
<Kagee> problemet er like fult at man har brukt /dev/ og ikke UUID. Da hadde ikke problemet opstått.
<RoyK> ja, jeg veit
<RoyK> og det har etter alle solemerker skjedd manuelt
<Kagee> Kudos til geirha for å finne problemet, dog :)
<RoyK> siden jeg ikke kan huske å ha installert noen ubuntu-boks hvor det ikke har blitt brukt UUID
<RoyK> jupp - takk, geirha :)
<prooz> Berge: Oppdatert til 3.1.4, men jeg liker ikke å anta ting. Jeg fant denne: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04d9:2519 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc.
<prooz> Berge: Googlet den +infrared, og fant ut at de produserer IR-mottakere, men det betyr jo nødvendigvis ikke at det er den?
<Berge> prooz: 04d9:2519 er spennende nok ikke i USB ID-databasen.
<prooz> http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/206127/HOLTEK/HT6240.html
<prooz> Tenkte at det kunne være denne...
<Berge> prooz: Men 04d9:2519 fant du jo også med den gamle kjernen.
<Berge> Hvorfor nevnte du ikke det?
<prooz> Gjorde jeg?
<Berge> Ja, lsusb lister alle enheter, uavhengig av om den klarer å slå opp et navn eller ikke.
<prooz> Hmm
<prooz> http://pastebin.com/q7yfTRYy
<prooz> Her er ny dmesg i alle fall
<Berge> dmesg er ikke så interessant når du har den i lsusb (-:
<prooz> Jeg _vet_ jo ikke om det er den da?
<Berge> Da har du jo en pent identifisert enhet på USB.
<Berge> Post lsbusb -vvv
<Berge> (Som root.)
<Berge> Sannsynligheten for at det er den er rimelig høy (-:
<prooz> http://pastebin.com/ytHQE3bU
<prooz>  2.4G Wireless Touchpad Keyboard
<prooz> :P
<Berge> Ah, du har mer skrotmaskinvare? (-:
<Berge> Da er jo Holtek ute og sykler.
<prooz> Hihi, ja
<prooz> *koble fra*
<Berge> Hva er nå et Wireless Touchpad Keyboard?
<prooz> Det er omtrent det det høres ut som.
<prooz> Minitastatur med touchpad
<Berge> Sier lshw noe lurt?
<prooz> http://www.aceofsweden.com/ace/keyboard/media/c7.html
<Berge> Har du ikke koblet ut all annen maskinvare?
<Berge> Det er et typisk ninjatriks å fjerne så mange som mulige feilkilder når man feilsøker.
<prooz> Yasure. NÃ¥ har jeg dratt ut alt :-)
<Berge> Post lshw
<prooz> http://pastebin.com/BsnsUkmB
<prooz> Hm. Jeg har /dev/lirc0 uten at jeg har lirc installert ??
<prooz> Hm
<prooz> NÃ¥ skjer det noe her
<prooz> FÃ¥r endelig registrert input fra kontrollene med irw
<RoyK> irw?
<prooz> For å teste innkomne ir-signaler
<prooz> Berge: Takk så mye for hjelpen uansett!
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> har jeg missa noe, eller spør ikke ubuntu desktop om språk under installasjonen?
<Kagee> jo
<RoyK> jau
<RoyK> ser det
<RoyK> bare autopiloten som sto på :þ
 * RoyK installerer SKJELDEN noe annet enn engelsk...
 * Kagee installerer sjelden noe annet enn norsk bokmål...
<Kagee> ... og det irriterer meg alltid at valg av tastatururforming kommer _etter_ oppsett av partisjoner.
<Kagee> Jeg må alltid lete etter /
<RoyK> File a bug (tm)
 * RoyK er positivt overraska over digikam
<RoyK> skulle vise ei venninne med ubuntumaskin hvordan hun kunne jobbe med bildene sine... og jeg som bare bruker mac med lightroom til sånt
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-07
<Angawar> hey
<Angawar> god morgen
<Angawar> syns alle i hele Norge kunne kjørt ubuntu på skole OS
<Angawar> som*
<krosenvold> Når man har flere virtuelle desktops, er det noen måte å tvinge et vindu til å jobbe på en annen desktop, f.eks. ved hjelp av DISPLAY variablen ?
<krosenvold> (Jeg tenker ikke på flere X-display)
<stianhj> krosenvold: noe slikt kanskje http://live.gnome.org/DevilsPie
<krosenvold> stianhj: Utrolig bra intro på den siden ; "A totally crack-ridden program for freaks and weirdos who want precise control over what windows"
<Berge> krosenvold: DISPLAY vil ikke hjelpe deg, den styrer hvilken X-tjener du kobler til.
<stianhj> krosenvold: :D
<pitrh> noen her som bruker rdesktop i ubuntu 11.10? og klarer å skifte vekk fra en fullskjerms-sesjon? (ctrl-alt-enter er visst feil)
<citoyen> husker i farten ikke om det var den numeriske eller den alfabetiske
<citoyen> men det var bare en av enter-tastene som virket
<geirha> pitrh: Jeg bruker noe ala rdesktop -a 16 -g 1280x976 -K -k no -D vertsnavn
<geirha> Med en oppløsning på 1280x1024 vil det akkurat fylle området mellom de to standard-panelene i gnome2.
<pitrh> geirha: kommer vel litt an på skjermstørrelsen, men godt tips
<geirha> Ja, krever litt matematikk på -g-opsjonen :)
<pitrh> ellers, fruen sin fine nye thinkpad edge kom med "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE
<pitrh> 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)" og det dropper ut forfryktelig ofte. noen tips?
<Kagee> "Er du heldig får du kanskje svar" ? Når kom den i topic ?
<RoyK> det er vel noen uker siden
<RoyK> ganske grei å ha der :)
<pitrh> Topic for #ubuntu-no set by kjes!kjes@unaffiliated/kjes at Fri Nov 18 09:19:14 2011
<Angawar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-08
<bha> Sliter med og få lyd på min data, en IBM Thinkpad R50e, kjører ubuntu 11.10????
<stianhj> bha: sjekket alsamixer i terminal om ting er muted?
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-09
<geirha> Hehe, passe lurt å smugle et digert lass med alkohol og tobakk til Trøndelag nå ... med sommerdekk.
<Malin> ble alle borte?
<geirha> hvor?
<lowsmoke> go kveld !
<lowsmoke> GOD KVELD !!
<lowsmoke> :D
<Malin> god kveld lowsmoke
<lowsmoke> Yey
<lowsmoke> hva skjer
<lowsmoke> hatt ei fine uke ?
<lowsmoke> HELG NÅ! jipiie
<Malin> har hatt programmeringseksamen
<lowsmoke> oi!
<Malin> og ja, nå er det jo helg. noe annet som er nytt?
<geirha> Er programmeringseksamenene fortsatt på papir?
<lowsmoke> jeg har faktisk prøvd meg litt på programmering jeg også, denne uka
<lowsmoke> hva "språk" skriver du?
<Malin> geirha: ja....
<Malin> vi lærer programmeing i java
<lowsmoke> jeg tenkte å lage meg en enkel kalkulator for å rekne strømmen.
<geirha> Malin: Hehe, jaja dataalderen kommer vel etterhvert. :)
<lowsmoke> jeg bruker c++ :)
<geirha> Det er et tøft språk å velge som førstespråk. Veldig knotete syntaks.
<lowsmoke> mmhm
<Malin> geirha: ja.. det er ikke bare bare å få kompliert ark :S
<lowsmoke> jeg har fått till litt,
<Malin> de skal over på python neste år, mange som ikke liker det. Er vel lettere å lære python og mye annet, etter man har hatt f.eks. java, mens vanskeligere motsatt
<geirha> Malin: Ja, og så er det irriterende å glemme en linje. Kan liksom ikke bare sette inn et linjeskift på papir.
<Malin> ja.. :S
<Malin> så var viktig med mye plass. jeg tror jeg har rota til og ikke husket ting skikkelig og hele eksamene gikk neppe noe særlig
<Malin> lowsmoke: hva har du programmert? :)
 * Malin er temmelig nybegynner innen programmering
<lowsmoke> jeg kan prøve å forklare
<lowsmoke> jeg har fått til så langt, at man plotter inn hva måleren viser denne mnd
<lowsmoke> og så rekner den ut
<lowsmoke> ihht hva den viste forrige mnd
<lowsmoke> men så kommer jeg ikke lenger.
<lowsmoke> jeg har en int sum
<lowsmoke> "int sum"
<lowsmoke> såå må jeg da rekne videre på denne "sum"
<lowsmoke> er ikke sikker på om jeg skal gjøre den i samme {}
<lowsmoke> brb
<lowsmoke> skal jeg poste koden her?
<lowsmoke> topic er spot-on !
<lowsmoke> Er du heldig får du kanskje svar...
<geirha> Nei, bruk en pastebin
<lowsmoke> hva er det?
<geirha> pastebinit < mittprogram.cc
 * lowsmoke er veldig masete ikveld
<geirha> Du må muligens installere pastebinit først
<lowsmoke> Det gidder jeg ikke
<lowsmoke> Det er ikke en lang kode
<geirha> Eventuelt bare gå til paste.ubuntu.com
<lowsmoke> stress
<lowsmoke> :)
<geirha> Lim inn koden, trykk paste, og lim så inn URLen her.
<lowsmoke> jeg limer den her:
<lowsmoke> here goes
<lowsmoke> cout << "va viser måleren" <<endl;
<lowsmoke> cin >> strom;
<lowsmoke> cout << "Hva viste forrige? " << endl;
<lowsmoke> cin >> strom1;
<lowsmoke> sum = strom - strom1;
<lowsmoke> cout << sum;
<lowsmoke> :D
<Malin> lowsmoke: du kan jo poste i pastebin
<lowsmoke> copyright me !
<Malin> ah, det er c++
<lowsmoke> hehe
<lowsmoke> sa jeg ikke det?
<Malin> men pastebin er en fin ting :)
<Malin> jo, det gjorde su sikkert :) men jeg fulgte neppe helt med :p
<lowsmoke> pastebin er sikkert for å paste lange dokumenter
<lowsmoke> Det var fordi geriha plutselig hoppa inn
<lowsmoke> -sånnt gjør man ikke i RL
<Malin> men jeg har sett litt på c++ syntax, så kanskje jeg forstår det litt. Vil ikke love noe, men veit at cout er samme som vi har system.out.println("utskrift"); i java liksom
<lowsmoke> noe gjør, men det er ikke sosialt akseptabelt likom :)
<Malin> er ikke pastebin sosialt akseptabelt?
<lowsmoke> joo,da sikkert
<Malin> er jo mye mer oversiktlig f.eks.
<Malin> va betyr egnetlitg >> i c++?
<lowsmoke> betyr
<Malin> du har ei linje som heter: cin >> strom;
<lowsmoke> =
<Malin> ah
<lowsmoke> jeg hadde ikke klart å forklare det til meg selv
<Malin> så du aner ikke hvor du fikk cin og strom fra?
<lowsmoke> cin er input
<geirha> Omtrent ekvivalent med  int strom = new Scanner(System.in).getInt();  (tatt ut av vag husk fra java, muligens ikke helt korrekt)
<lowsmoke> og strom er bare navnet på variablen
<lowsmoke> så langt så er det bare en dum kalkulator som trekker ifra en sum fra en annen
<Malin> aha
<geirha> Ah, nextInt er det, ikke getInt
<Malin> da skjønner jeg hvordan det fungerer, men skjønner ikke hvordan den forstår at den inputvariabelen har med input-stringen å gjøre, men det kan jo væren oe c++-greier jegi kke forstår
<Malin> leieboeren min har nettopp hatt c++-eksamen
<Malin> hvilken måler skal den hente info fra?
<lowsmoke> Det hadde vert kult!
<lowsmoke> -vis den kunne gjordt det
<lowsmoke> nå må man taste inn verdien selv
<lowsmoke> cin , spør etter input
<Malin> oki
<Malin> men hvilken måler du skal ha input fra? Er det en måler du har koblet til pc-en, er det innebygde temp-måleren som viser cpu-temp?
<Malin> eller har du fortalt det?
<lowsmoke> strøm-måler
<Malin> ah
<Malin> og du bruker ubuntu tipper jeg
<lowsmoke> hver mnd så må jeg rekne ut hva jeg skal betale i strøm
<lowsmoke> jaa...såvidt
<Malin> åja, den strømmåleren :p
<Malin> hm.. da må du vel gjøre det manuelt er jeg redd... :
<lowsmoke> må taste inn verdiene, men har eit håp om at jeg kan klare å lage eit lite program så kan rekne ut verdiene for meg
<Malin> slik at den husker forrige innleste tall?
<lowsmoke> for vanligvis er det eit sliit, man må gange strømprisen, og nettleigen osv
<lowsmoke> vis jeg hadde fått til noen sånnt så...
<lowsmoke> jeg vet ikke hvordan jeg skal få den til å huske enda
<lowsmoke> Da var det jeg håpte du, som hadde eksamen i programmering og greier, kunne gi meg noen tips :)
<Malin> om du finner ut hvordan du i c++ skriver til en fil. f.eks. <filnavn>.txt og så henter tilbake derifra.. :)
<Malin> ja, jeg tror jeg kommer til å stryke på den eksamen og bestefall få en E
<lowsmoke> Det tror jeg at jeg skal klare.
<Malin> :D
<lowsmoke> .Det sier de alle! :P
<Malin> nå fikk jeg lyst å prøve å skrive et sånt program i java
<lowsmoke> GO, GO, GO
<lowsmoke> er java enklere?
<Malin> joa, men jeg har fått sett hva riktige svar er, og jeg har ikke truffet så mange steder er jeg redd :s
<Malin> tja, det vil jeg ikke uttale meg om, om java er lettere enn c++
<Malin> jeg skulle gjerne lært c++ som første språket og ikke java jeg, men tja
<Malin> jeg kan jo prøve å se om jeg klarer å lage noe...
<lowsmoke> Det var det jeg gjorde
<lowsmoke> Det var etter jeg testa win8 preview jeg fikk lyst til å lære programmering
<lowsmoke> De trenger masse programmer til å legge i windows app shoppen sin
<lowsmoke> -nå skriver Malin java
<lowsmoke> NÅ ! Geirha; GO !
<geirha> read -p "Hva viser måleren? " cur; read -p "Hva viste forrige? " prev; echo "Du har brukt $((cur - prev)) kWh"
<lowsmoke> :D
<geirha> bash
<lowsmoke> prøver du å hjelpe meg??
<lowsmoke> wow
<lowsmoke> Det er kult man
<geirha> Den gjør det samme som c++-programmet ditt.
<lowsmoke> hva fant du ut
<lowsmoke> å
<lowsmoke> du har oversatt den til java?
<Malin> det der ligner ikke java... lowsmoke
<lowsmoke> ok
<Malin> ligner på bash
<lowsmoke> hva faen er det geirha snakker om da? :D
<Malin> jeg kan ikke bash, så aner ikke
<Malin> eller jo, nå ser jeg det litt :D
<lowsmoke> haha
<Malin> men du vil vel ha programmet i c++?
<geirha> 20:05 < geirha> bash
<lowsmoke> helst
<Malin> ja, se der, geirha sa det jo
<lowsmoke> men vis ha gjør det for meg, så er det jo ingen vits.
<geirha> NÃ¥ er det Beat for Beat. *poff*
<lowsmoke> men veit!
<lowsmoke> poff, and hees gone
<Malin> lowsmoke: tar litt tida det her :p
<Malin> men ikke bli helt borte da, dette er gøy :D
<lowsmoke> blir ikke helt borte
<lowsmoke> bare litt svimmel....
<lowsmoke> jeg skulle se c++ tutorials, men nå ser jeg på Avril Lavigne interview med Weird al, hehe. -Rart hvordan youtube funker
<lowsmoke> hva driver du med, egentlig?
<lowsmoke> prøver du også å lage ein strøm-måler-utrekner? :)
<lowsmoke> Å! -Nå haddde det vore fett å spille BF3 med voice!
<lowsmoke> hvem blir med??
<lowsmoke> hahha, zz top
<lowsmoke> b-b-b-b-bad to the bone
<l-l-lowsmoke> "It's not AC/DC or ZZ top or Metalica u dumb fuckers﻿ its George Thorogood"
<l-l-lowsmoke> really?
<l-l-lowsmoke> Jeg trodde det var zz top som hadde den...
<Malin> l-l-lowsmoke: ja.. nå fiklerj eg fælt her :p :)
<Malin> har ikke BF
<Malin> tror jeg har koda meg vekk :p
<Malin> hm.. jeg har tenkt litt for komplisert :p
<l-l-lowsmoke> holder du på enda? :_)
<Malin> hm, jeg må bruke lengere tid på dette + at jeg er sykt sulten og da får jeg ikke konsentrert meg, men det må se ca sånn her ut: http://pastebin.com/S59sT9vy
<l-l-lowsmoke> jeg lager meg micro mat :P
<l-l-lowsmoke> men jeg hadde orntli middag da.
<Malin> men dette var jo noe jeg kan fikle litt med selv også, så
<geirha> Les fra stdin (System.in i java) og skriv til stdout (System.out i java)
<l-l-lowsmoke> ja, for du får ikke noe hjelp ifra meg ;)
<Malin> what?!
<Malin> bare forsvant han. bel ahn sur nå da?
#ubuntu-no 2011-12-10
<Kagee> Har noen her spotify free eller lignende, og kan teste om linux-versjonen av spotify fungerer for dem ?
<geirha> Hm? har de fikset reklame i spotifyklienten for linux nå?
<Kagee> det er det jeg lurer på
<Kagee> fant en kommentar på at det funket for en som hadde gått fra premium til free
<Malin> Kagee: jeg kan teste ut jeg
<Malin> bare forflytte meg litt
<Malin> Kagee: det fungerer det... :)
<Kagee> O_O
<Kagee> Malin: hvilken spotifytype?
<[ZyteX]> Malin: du får faktisk logget inn og spilt av musikk med Spotify free konto?
<Malin> Kagee: og [ZyteX]  ja :)
<Malin> på free account
<[ZyteX]> hmm..
<[ZyteX]> interesting..
<Kagee> indeed
<Malin> ja.., men er det ikke slik at men freekonto så kan jeg uansett bare høre en sang 5 ganger totalt?
<Malin> virket som linux-versjonen var treg..., men fikk koblet meg til facebook blant annet uten de store problemene
<Malin> hm.. frister å betale canal digital 62kroner mer og få 70/10 i stedet for 12/5 som jeg har nå. Eneste er at jeg ikke er glad i at det er bare 10 opp, når en har hele 70 ned
<[ZyteX]> Malin: first world problems ey?
<Malin> ja :p
<Malin> ett av de store verdensproblemene :p
<krill> hei alfsimen
<alfsimen> hei krill
<Malin> åj, onlinere her inne jo :D
<Malin> alfsimen og krill her har jeg hengt siden august 2009 ca
<Malin> tida flyr
<krill> det er vel ikke så lurt at ingen har op har
<krill> her*
<Malin> krill: jo, det er noen, Berge har veit jeg, men de gir seg selv op :)
 * Malin syntes det er en mye mer demokratisk løsning også :)
<krill> ser at berge er founder ja
<Malin> foresten, noen som har hørt fra Ruben Romeo? Har ikke sett han her inne på lenge, og hvem er i såfall kontaktperson nå?
<hjd> Malin: tror ikke jeg har sett noe fra han hverken her inne eller på mailinglisten på en stund.
<Malin> nei, men veit at han var veldig opptatt med andre ting, og at Ubuntu kom langt bak i prioriterengene i alle fall
<Simira>  /names
<Simira> Malin: vi er noen oper her, ihvertfall 2-3
<Simira> men sjelden behov, heldigvis
<Simira> Malin: Ruben er vel fortsatt kontaktperson, svjv
<Malin> Simira: ja, regner med han er det
<Malin> Simira: jau, det er fint man har lite behov for å sparke ut folk, men har jo sett det noen ganger :S
<dagerik> http://folk.ntnu.no/dageriv/s.png
<dagerik> gnome, sjekk den hæslige graphics bugen
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-03
<RoyK> *kaldt* i dag! og trikken mista strømmen, så jeg måtte gå til storo og ta en omvei :(
<Mathias> noen av dere som kan tysk?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, bikkjekaldt, faktisk. -17 nå – og det er Oslo-grader...
<RoyK> vet...
<RoyK> Mathias: *bittelitt* - ellers kan jo gugel oversette grovt ;)
<Mathias> noen andre som tok den :P
 * SlimG kjølevæska var slush på bil1, så måtte kjøre på jobb med åpen bildør (mekanismen åpner, men fryser i den posisjonen) i bil2 :P
<Mathias> ferdig med ett skap! :D
<Mathias> lol
<RoyK> ...og forskerne sier de nå forstår hvorfor vi har fått så kalde vintere de siste åra, den polare jetstrømmen holder seg ikke der den skulle ha vært, på grunn av varmere luft/vann rundt svalbard, og blåser heller sørover og ned til oss - kjipe polarjetstrømmen!
<Mathias> godt med kalde vintere
<Mathias> og der var tastaturet fullt av olje og drit :s
<RoyK> godt?
 * RoyK liker *milde* vintere - ikke -20˚C og sånt som i dag...
<jo-erlend> Mathias, hvor bor du? -20C er ikke det samme overalt.
<jo-erlend> -20C på Lillehammer er helt ok. I Oslo er det jævlig kaldt på grunn av den høye luftfuktigheten.
<RoyK> vel... det er ikke helt sant...
<RoyK> jeg er fra kongsvinger, og for noen år siden, kjøpte jeg en værstasjon til foreldrene mine, som bor der
<RoyK> det er ganske så høy luftfuktighet selv der
<RoyK> og lufta føltes kald og tørr i dag morges på Grefsen, med cirka -18˚C
<RoyK> det at det er så mye høyere luftfuktighet i Oslo enn på innlandet, er ikke nødvendigvis sant om man faktisk måler den
<jo-erlend> Grefsen ligger jo ganske høyt. Det er jo selvsagt forskjeller i Oslo også, om man er inni gryta eller på kanten av den. :)
<Mathias> -20 i kirkenes :p
<jo-erlend> men jeg husker jo veldig godt forskjellen mellom 20 minus i Bærum og førti minus på Lillehammer under OL og da ville jeg glatt ha foretrukket Lillehammer, som jo er litt flaks siden det var der jeg var. :)
<RoyK> det var ikke -40 under OL...
<jo-erlend> skal vi vedde?
<Mathias> ja
<RoyK> jeg bodde på Hamar på den tida, da var det ned mot -25
<Mathias> jeg vedder en bahuett
<Mathias> baguett*
<RoyK> og det er ikke så stor forskjell mellom Hamar og Lillehammer
<jo-erlend> ah, vent litt. Jeg var altså på tur til Lillehammer, men vi reiste rundt også.
<Mathias> send meg en baguett
<jo-erlend> kan stemme at det var noe høyere temperatur i selve Lillehammer. Men det lar seg nok gjøre å finne ut av.
<jo-erlend> på Trysil var det vel kulderekord det året, tror jeg?
<Mathias> trusil?
<Mathias> y*
<RoyK> trysil er jo et kuldehøl
<jo-erlend> ja og det hadde vært mye mildere på Lillehammer også, men akkurat de ukene som OL varte, så var det ekstra kaldt.
<Mathias> puttr varmepumper dit
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/ol1994/ol-1994.html
<RoyK> du tapte nok veddemålet ;)
<RoyK> data hentet fra eklima.met.no
<IvarB> noen som har vært borti Fing ?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, som sagt.. Da jeg sa "i Lillehammer", så mente jeg nok at vi var der for OL, men vi var utenfor Lillehammer. Men det spiller egentlig ikke så stor rolle. Poenget er jo det samme. Men bare si fra, så skal du få dine fem megabytes :>
<jo-erlend> RoyK, heh, jeg tenkte forøvrig ikke over at du antakelig var en god kilde til værdata. :)
<geirha> Deler du ut megabyte?
<geirha> For øvrig er ikke forøvrig et ord
<jo-erlend> vedder bare om megabytes.
<geirha> Kan jeg få fem? i 3,5" disketter helst.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: se tallene der - der er også trysil lista opp - med minimumstemperatur på rundt de -30
<jo-erlend> æsj. Ordboka er teit. "innbille" istedenfor "innbilde", "venne seg til" istedenfor å "vende seg til" og nå ikke noe "forøvrig"?
<RoyK> jo-erlend: for øvrig heter det for øvrig ;)
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ja, jeg ser det. Men jeg føler meg fremdeles sikker på at jeg så -40C da jeg var der. Skjønner ingenting. Men det er jo lenge siden, så det kan tenkes at jeg har blandet inn noe annet.
<geirha> og istedenfor og i stedet for
<RoyK> nå roter du ;)
<jo-erlend> hvis de prøver å ta fra meg "istedenfor", så går jeg i fakkeltog om jeg så skal gjøre det helt alene! :)
<geirha> istedenfor er riktig, men bytter du ut n med t, skal det være 3 ord
<geirha> logisk nok ...
<RoyK> ergo er istedenfor feil ;)
<jo-erlend> dessuten skjønner jeg ikke hvorfor det heter "virtuos" og ikke "virtuøs".
<RoyK> jo-erlend: skriver du chauffeur eller sjåfør?
<RoyK> burde kanskje ha hett virtøs...
<jo-erlend> det går ikke. Må ha med u-en.
<jo-erlend> jeg skriver forøvrig(...) sjåfør.
<geirha> FOR ØVRIG!
<geirha> :)
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> sammensatteord
<geirha> lunch eller lønsj?
<geirha> service eller sørvis?
<Mathias> lænsj og særvice
<geirha> obs, det er visst lunsj
<jo-erlend> Nå skal jeg forøvrig begynne å skrive virtuøs også. Og dessuten skal jeg skrive "vende seg til" og "innbilde".
<RoyK> heh
<geirha> tilvenning -> tilvenne seg -> venne seg til
<RoyK> vende seg til blir jo litt rart
<RoyK> det er å snu seg mot noe
<RoyK> venne seg til er å bli vant til noe
<RoyK> og å innbille seg noe har ikke noe med et bilde å gjøre
<Mathias> innebiller
<Mathias> biller som kq
<Mathias> kan være inne*
<jo-erlend> det har det vel. Man skaper seg et indre, subjektivt bilde av noe. Det gir også mening. Altså; jeg ser for meg ~= jeg innbilder meg.
<Mathias> nøs :s
<jo-erlend> innbilt høres jo ut som noe catering-greier. :>
<Mathias> innprintet
<jo-erlend> ja-a, kanskje. "prente" betyr vel i praksis ingenting lenger, mens "printe" vel omtrent har blitt norsk etterhvert. Tror vel at det ville føles litt unaturlig for meg å skrive "innprinte".
<SlimG> å google "prente" er NSFW av alle ting, kom opp bilde av en stor ond dame uten bh her :P
<jo-erlend> haha... La oss kalle det den første luken i adventskalenderen. :)
<SlimG> hehe
<SlimG> Kanskje jeg blir rickrollet i morgen dah :)
 * RoyK har lyst til å reise sørover - helst ganske langt...
 * IvarB blir med
<geirha> til sydpolen
<geirha> Kommer ikke lengre sør enn det
<RoyK> kanskje litt langt...
<RoyK> rødnebbterna driver på sånt - hekker i tromsø og nordover til arktis, så drar den sørover når høsten nærmer seg - til antarktis og ny runde der
<Mathias> RoyK: tror du mener hækker i tromsø, så tar andre hækkere hevn med å ddose dem sørover
 * RoyK tror han vet hva han mener ;)
 * Mathias hækker Mathias 
<malin> hm... andre enn meg som ikke får satt på apuse på youtube for tida?
<malin> ødela nesten pc-en her i frustasjon
<IvarB> apuse?
<malin> pause ja..
<malin> knappen nederst til venstre i youtube-spilleren
<IvarB> hehe ok
<malin> ah, det skal stå pause.....
<malin> må puste rolig her....
<malin> hm, utrolig nok så er pc-en like hel
<IvarB> hmm
<IvarB> funker fint her i xubuntu
<malin> ok
<blaamann> Funker fint her også
<malin> kan det være pga opera kanksje :S
<blaamann> Ser på http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8NZEGNHx4g
<blaamann> Apuse :-)
<Mathias> opera er fyfy imo
<malin> hvorfor er opera fy fy?
<Mathias> sist gang var det ressursbruket
<Mathias> spiste opp hele maskinen og litt ekstra
<malin> blæh.. jj£@¥@$¥@£@$¥ ”pauseknappen som ikke vriker :S
<malin> tester firefox jeg ass
<malin> nope
<malin> er html5-video
<RoyK> malin: oi - sint i dag? ;)
<blaamann> malin: Pauseknappen fungerer ikke med HTML5-video?
<malin> blaamann: nettopp
<malin> RoyK: ja, fløyt litt over her...
<blaamann> Men den fungerer med Flash?
<Mathias> prøvd å hamre på den for harde livet?
<Mathias> hvis ikke må du ty til verbale trusler
<malin> blaamann: aner ikke :) kan jo prøve, antar det, men har ikke prøvd
<malin> Mathias: jeg hamret på tastaturet, drepte nesten musepadden og slang skjermen igjen på laptoppen
<Mathias> ok
<Mathias> normal reaksjon med andre ird
<Mathias> ord*
<Mathias> natta!zlx
<blaamann> malin: Jeg har ikke Flash installert for Firefox og dermed bruker den HTML5 (hvis det er mulig). I nød bruker jeg Chrome som har innebygd Flash. Har opplevd problemer med knapper i Flash og compiz, men trur det er en stund siden.
<malin> kan teste med chrome fordi jeg har
<malin> hm, fordi den har flash innebygd osv
<malin> jau, flash pauser seg
<citoyen> 2
<citoyen> s/2//
<Mathias> s/citoyen//g
<Mathias> omg, it's a speaking ghost!
<jo-erlend> malin, har hatt mengder av problemer med youtube i det siste. Alt fra at pause ikke virker og til at det ikke går an å hoppe frem og tilbake.
<jo-erlend> det er _forøvrig_ html5 i fx.
<malin> ja, men hvorfor er det bare jeg som har problemene? :)
<jo-erlend> det er vel ikke det hvis jeg også har dem?
<jo-erlend> Men det er jo heller ikke helt uvanlig at bugger ikke er så enkle å fremprovosere.
<malin> ah, så du har de også? :)
<malin> eh, jeg leste visst ikke rett
<malin> trodde du skrev at jeg har hattt problemer :S eh,, men du skriver jo at du har hatt problemer..... også... :$
<RoyK> yr sier -16, termometeret -18,2
<RoyK> kaldt, okke som
<malin> nå er jeg lei av alt gnålet om at det er så jævla kaldt, enten det er her eller alt gnålet om det samme fra ørten folk på facebook
<malin> finnes folk som sulter eller ikke har Ubuntu på pcen osv
<RoyK> hehe - sulter "eller ikke har ubuntu" ;)
<RoyK> beklager gnålet om kulde, men det ble jævlig kaldt i dag...
<malin> ja, det er visst det.... uffameg..
<RoyK> får ta på ullundertøy i morra
<RoyK> http://reise.aftenposten.no/reise/Verdens-kaldeste-by-36644.html#.ULzd37aVGHk <-- tror jeg får befinne meg med at det er ganske godt og varmt her uansett...
<Drupal_> malin: Det er så kaldt ute...
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-04
<Mathias> morn
<Mathias> jo-erlend: legg deg :P
<RoyK> gomorrah
<Mathias> mærn
<Huffameg> god morgon! etter ei oppdatering for nokre dagar sidan så har «scale»-funksjonen slutta å fungere i éin av brukarane mine. i hovudbrukaren (med rot-privilegier) er det ikkje noko endring, men for å få det til å fungere att i den andre brukaren så må eg starte om unity på nytt, og då funkar det berre nokre av gongane. eg har leita litt på nett utan hell. nokon som har forslag?
<Mathias> scale? vindusskalering du tenker på?
<Huffameg> jepp
<Huffameg> altså..
<Huffameg> funksjonen der eg får oversikta over alle vindauga
<Huffameg> eg har lagt den til å reagere når eg drar pila i nedste høgre hjørne
<Huffameg> det funkar fint når eg brukar super-w, då.
<Mathias> brb, hoppe på pcen
<Huffameg> :)
<Mathias> skal vi google/se
<Huffameg> Mathias: eg er her, men kan falle ut.
<Mathias> har ikke anelse, hmm
<Huffameg> (må flytte på meg)
<Mathias> kanskje brukeren mangler en eller annen permission? :o
<Huffameg> hmm.. nei, det er rart at det ikkje gjeld alle brukarane mine når det fyrst kjem...
<Huffameg> det kan vere, men 1. det har funka før og 2. det funkar av og til når eg startar om unity
<Huffameg> men det er sjukt irriterande
<Mathias> jaja, snart kan jeg ignorere alle andre og bruke et brukbart nett :P (får fiber idag! \o/)
<RoyK> hm... http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/uriks/Iran-hevder-a-ha-tatt-en-USA-drone-7061162.html <-- virker som om de har gjort det til en 4. desember-ting - de tok jo en drone for et år siden også ;)
<malin> sliter litt med at compiz eller unity henger seg litt opp osv
<RoyK> nye drivere eller noe?
<malin> RoyK: kanskje,m en har vært sånn i noen måneder i alle fall
<RoyK> ok
 * RoyK mistenker at malin hadde vært fornøyd med en mac ;)
<Mathias> weeeee
<Mathias> 66 mbit/s ned av en eller annen grunn
<malin> RoyK: kanskje det...., men den er for dyr syntes jeg,m en kanskje jeg spsrer inn i mkindre feilsøking
<RoyK> malin: mac er dyrt, ja, men det er jo snart jul ;)
<malin> :p
<RoyK> har du vurdert noe annet nytt?
<RoyK> Starta konvertering av et RAID-5-system på jobb, 56 x 1TB-disker i noen RAID-5-grupper (aner ikke hvor mange - Dell Equallogic er så smart at den ikke forteller noen om innmaten), og så etter at den hadde gått et lite døgn, så gikk det en disk, men den kan visst ikke erstattes før RAID-et er ferdig over på nivå 6... Holde pusten...
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-05
<Solskogen> RoyK: hva sier /proc/mdstat?
<Mathias> Solskogen: hva sier jeg? :p
<Solskogen> Mathias: huh?
<airplanesimen> god dag :P
<airplanesimen> Visste ikke dere hadde irc xD
<airplanesimen> Plages med feil når det gjelder å authentisere SSL sertifikater på internet for f.eks gmail
<airplanesimen> over proxy
<airplanesimen> som da er på skolen
<Solskogen> hva slags feil?
<airplanesimen> sertifikater i chrome f.eks
<airplanesimen> skal inn på gmail'n min, men for en eller annen grunn så er ikke sertifikatet "stolt på" (not trusted)
<airplanesimen> også sier det (back to safety)
<sigurdga> hadde liknende problemer på en telenor-linje for et par dager siden
<RoyK> Solskogen: heh - som sagt - EqualLogic, dvs ikke noe konsoll og i hvert fall ikke noe /proc/mdstat
 * RoyK lurer på om skolen til airplanesimen kanskje driver med griseri som MITM-proxing
 * sigurdga satt og lurte på om telenor hadde innført noe DLD-greier
<RoyK> MITM-proxing har ikke noe med DLD å gjøre
<RoyK> MITM-proxing er *evil*
<RoyK> DLD er bare litt dårlig gjort i sammenlikning
<sigurdga> for meg så det ut som MITM-proxing (ikke at jeg har sett det før, men feilmeldingene fra SSL i diverse browsere kunne tyde på det)
<sigurdga> jeg så ikke noen grunn til at telenor skulle ha lyst til å gjøre det
 * Mathias er i helvetet
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/fun/lunch_streker-paa-skjermen.gif
<airplanesimen> tilbake
<airplanesimen> Er det noen som kan hjelpe meg når det gjelder SSL sertifikater når det gjelder skoleproxyen vår?
<airplanesimen> Ubuntu sier det er sertifikater som ikke er stolt på, for eks. GMail
<airplanesimen> men funker fint i windows
<RoyK> 09:57  * RoyK lurer på om skolen til airplanesimen kanskje driver med griseri som MITM-proxing
<airplanesimen> nope
<airplanesimen> xD
<airplanesimen> MASCHAPv2 og EAP(PEAP) med standard passord authentisering
<airplanesimen> er medlem av et domene
<airplanesimen> kan man si
<RoyK> hvilke sertifikater er det som ikke virker?
<airplanesimen> hmm
<airplanesimen> la meg si det sånn at alle SSL sertifikater funker ikke
<airplanesimen> det er bare noen få sider der jeg kan klikke "proceed anyway"
<airplanesimen> eller lage et unntak i firefox
<airplanesimen> f.eks facebook
<airplanesimen> layouten til sida er borte
<airplanesimen> bare tekst vises
<airplanesimen> så, det er det som er så rart. SSL funker helt toppers på windows :/
<RoyK> hehe - har en PC med Quantal på btrfs og Win7, windowsen er fscked og btrfs har visst også gått i frø, så bare å reinstallere...
<RoyK> så har man noe å finne på i dag også :P
<RoyK> haha - http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Superior_Mobility/S200E/ - noe nærmere macbook pro i utseende, skal du lete lenge etter ;)
<Mathias> starter man på igjen etter at man har nådd z? :po
<RoyK> mhm
<Mathias> på a igjen*
<Mathias> de skulle startet på 0-9 :P
<RoyK> veldig få ord med tall...
<Mathias> litt hjernetrim vet du :P
<RoyK> evt 1337 ...
<airplanesimen> Nei
<airplanesimen> dette gjelder en fresh innstallasjon
<airplanesimen> har aldri funka ordentlig
<airplanesimen> glem det
<airplanesimen> Trenger bare SSL'en til å funke :(
<RoyK> hvilken versjon?
<RoyK> av ubuntu?
<Mathias> airplanesimen: mistenkelig
<Mathias> proxy i mellom?
<Mathias> be firefox bruke den :P
<airplanesimen> jeg har
<airplanesimen> Men allikevel, SSL ser ut til å ikke bli kryptert, etc
<airplanesimen> og det gjør at nettleseren nekter meg å surfe noen plasser
<Mathias> hmm
<RoyK> airplanesimen: da har du en *ond* proxy foran deg
<Mathias> og det er kun på skolenettet?
<airplanesimen> yepp
<RoyK> noe som dekrypterer - typisk man-in-the-middle
<RoyK> hvilken skole er dette?
<airplanesimen> Videregående
<airplanesimen> Senja
<Mathias> ahh
<Mathias> VPN for harde livet sier jeg bare :P
<airplanesimen> Ironport :/
<RoyK> airplanesimen: uansett - det vil gjøre at den som sitter på proxyen kan snappe opp passord og alt mulig moro, nettbank-skøy og sånt
<airplanesimen> er ikke så my på nettbank da ;)
<airplanesimen> men skjønner risken
<RoyK> airplanesimen: kan du lage et skjermbilde av hvordan det ser ut med info om sertifikatet nettleseren ikke vil godta?
<airplanesimen> den er grei, gi meg 4 min, må inn i ubuntuen igjen da :)
<RoyK> airplanesimen: jeg vil *veldig* gjerne dokumentere dette om det er så ille
<Mathias> ff kan vel også eksportere de? :o
<RoyK> vil tro det
<airplanesimen> men de funker inte
<airplanesimen> xD
<airplanesimen> okay, tilbake straks
<airplanesimen> tilbake igjen
<airplanesimen> fikk tatt noen screenshots
<airplanesimen> Inntressert i å se? her er ei zippa fil med en rekke bilder: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19624249/Screenshots%20from%20ubuntu.zip
 * airplanesimen krysser fingrene i alle retninger
<Mathias> er noe som rævkjører alle sertifikatene
<Mathias> jeg ville gått for vpn :P
<airplanesimen> en ide om hva det kunne ha vært? Og nei, har ikke VPN
<airplanesimen> :/
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> se der, ja
<airplanesimen> ja :/
<airplanesimen> Som Mathias sa, helt rævkjørt den proxyen xD
<RoyK> grunnen til at det funker på windows, er at de har forhåndsgodkjent sertifikatet der
<airplanesimen> Det hørtes ikke bra ut
<RoyK> enten gjennom preinstallasjon, eller en "policy" gjennom AD
<RoyK> sikkert sistnevnte
<airplanesimen> Antar sistnevnte
<Mathias> du får be it-gjøken om å reise dit hvor sola skinner ekstremt sterkt
<airplanesimen> hahaha ;)
<RoyK> airplanesimen: jeg poster til EFN-lista - kjenner du til den?
<airplanesimen> Nja
<airplanesimen> nope
<RoyK> elektronisk forpost norge
<RoyK> mye snakk om elektroniske rettigheter (nettvett, nettlov etc)
<Mathias> om at det nettverket der er koko?
<airplanesimen> Jøss
<airplanesimen> den der lista ja
<airplanesimen> googla det
<RoyK> skal jeg sette deg på cc?
<airplanesimen> joa, det vil si ?
<RoyK> adr?
<airplanesimen> cc creative commons
<airplanesimen> ?
<RoyK> det betyr vel heller "skal jeg sende kopi til din epostadresse så du kan få med deg diskusjonen uten å melde deg inn i lista?"
<airplanesimen> ja, airplanesimen@gmail.com
<airplanesimen> det morsomme med dette er egentlig, at IT-fyren har frarådet oss å bruke andre operativsytemer på skolen da, men det visste jeg ikke før jeg spurte om det for noen uker siden ;)
<RoyK> ikke rart han fraråder det
<RoyK> den praksisen her, er etter min mening ganske ille
<airplanesimen> og ikke vet jeg hvorfor, vi er jo administratorer på eget nettverk, så vi går rundt å shutter datamaskiner over nettverket :)
<airplanesimen> eller, vi har mulighet til det
<Mathias> RoyK: enig med den
<Mathias> eneste som er her er en semi-frivillig proxy på http, men ikke https :P
<airplanesimen> oja
<airplanesimen> men en ting
<airplanesimen> det er vel ikke praktisk mulig å konvertere fra windows til ubuntu det som er instillt eller noe sånt?
<airplanesimen> ganske meningsløst kanskje
<Mathias> burde gå an å trylle, men ville ikke gjort det
<airplanesimen> x)
<RoyK> airplanesimen: for å gjøre tilsvarende som windows gjør, kan du installere sertifikatet til kommunen, og gi dette blankofullmakt
<airplanesimen> men det er liksom uttaførr mitt område :/
<RoyK> det beste er imidlertid å bitche sysadmin høylytt om at praksisen er veldig lite bra
<airplanesimen> Hvorfor det? Jeg ser ikke greia som helhet
<RoyK> airplanesimen: jeg mener installere det sertifikatet globalt på ubuntu-maskinen din under /etc/tls/noe
<RoyK> de dekrypterer dataene dine på ruteren, analyserer dem, og sender dem så videre. det betyr at de også kan tukles med
<airplanesimen> hmm
<airplanesimen> for noe piss
<airplanesimen> ...
<RoyK> indeed
<airplanesimen> Så, det kan slå igjennom på endringer i IT-standarder greia hvis det er en seriøs sak ?
<RoyK> de bryter normale standarder ved å dekryptere på ruter
<airplanesimen> Men den dekrypteringa, den kan brukes på gale måter, men er det muligens noe som de gjør for å unngå ting og ?
<RoyK> de gjør det nok for å analysere innholdet av hva du gjør på nett
<RoyK> eneste grunnen, egentlig
<airplanesimen> huh
<airplanesimen> så, VPN eller ingenting blir det da :/
<RoyK> spørs om du kommer deg ut med VPN
<RoyK> det spørs hva de åpner for
<airplanesimen> Enkelt forklart, VPN er V...... Private Network ?
<RoyK> virtual
<RoyK> med VPN har du typisk en kryptert tunnel oppå vanlig nettverk
<airplanesimen> Jeg har mye erfaring med SSH
<airplanesimen> men vet ikke om det funker i ubuntu
<RoyK> ssh kan fint brukes som vpn
<RoyK> les om ssh-tunneler
<airplanesimen> har brukt det mye fra windows
<airplanesimen> til pc'en min hjemme
<airplanesimen> her på skolen
<airplanesimen> det funker
<RoyK> bare fyr opp en terminal og skriv "ssh brukernavn@somewhere.out.there.com"
<airplanesimen> så enkelt?
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> ssh kommer jo fra unix-land ;)
<airplanesimen> igjen, så har jeg et problem, dette blir ikke å gjelde for systemet globalt ?
 * RoyK stakk i møte
 * airplanesimen sier "snakkes" !
<airplanesimen> Mathias: hva slags VPN benytter du deg av ?
<airplanesimen> SSH der og?
<airplanesimen> ..
<airplanesimen> Er det noen som har brukt ssh inne i ubuntu før, som kan hjelpe meg litt?
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> bruker pptp/ipsec og ssh :P
<airplanesimen> okay
<airplanesimen> Din egen Host?
<airplanesimen> hjemme elns Mathias
<Mathias> vps*2, hjemmebokser*3
<airplanesimen> Hjemmebokser er ?
<Mathias> intel p4 og intel m :P
<Mathias> bruker de mest til oppvarming av hus
<Mathias> en fin egenskap ved siden er at de kan fungere som filservere
<airplanesimen> oja det derran :=) Jeg bruker SSH over til en laptop hjemme :P OPPVARMING??
<Mathias> 140 watt varme fra p4 boksene :P
<airplanesimen> ikke dårlig :)
<Mathias> sikkert rundt 50 watt fra craptopen (intel m)
<airplanesimen> Oppgraderte nettverket mitt i går fra 1,5/0,5 til 20Mbps/1Mbps , og snakk om en ekstrem forskjell'a !
<Solskogen> nettverket ditt?!
<airplanesimen> fra 175 kb/s til 20Mbps :P
<airplanesimen> ja
<airplanesimen> :P
<airplanesimen> fra 175 kb/s til 20mb/s * :P
<Solskogen> eh, har du hatt switcher laget av binders og spytt?
<Mathias> jeg oppgraderte fra 15 cappede mbit til 45 igår
<airplanesimen> hahaa, nope, brukte ei gammel adsl linje
<Solskogen> ah, du mener altså hastigheten til din internettleverandør
<airplanesimen> ja x)
<Solskogen> ikke nettverket ditt som sådann
<airplanesimen> Kjekt å ha når man nå trenger noe lasted ned kjapt
<airplanesimen> Uansett Mathias: Eg har aldri brukt SSH fra ubuntu til ubuntu, bare fra windows til ubuntu
<airplanesimen> og, for å bruke ssh-tunellen som en proxy, hva trenger jeg da?
<airplanesimen> "man ssh" ?
<airplanesimen> :P
<Mathias> det er litt mer hokus pokus
<Mathias> vet det går fra ubuntu til ubuntu
<Mathias> men ga opp windows til ubuntu
<airplanesimen> aha?
<airplanesimen> det fikk jeg til :)
<airplanesimen> Muligheten er jo: ssh -D 9999 user@server.com
<airplanesimen> og deretter bruke "localhost:9999" i firefox?
<Mathias> nei
<airplanesimen> huh
<Mathias> da blir det som å være på maskinen du ssher til og skrive "localhost:9999" i firefox på
<airplanesimen> ahh
<airplanesimen> funny
<Mathias> pptpd er mye lettere, tar ca. 2 minutter å sette opp. og er litt sikkert (ikke så ekstremt, men brukbar til surfing)
<airplanesimen> skal sjekke det
<airplanesimen> hmm, skal først prøve ssh
<airplanesimen> ssh <USER>@HOME -L lokalport:localhost:utgangsport
<airplanesimen> ikke -D XD
<Mathias> husker ikke syntaksen på alt :P
<airplanesimen> men det skal testes :P
<Solskogen> http://lifehacker.com/237227/geek-to-live--encrypt-your-web-browsing-session-with-an-ssh-socks-proxy
<airplanesimen> -D eller -L , Blir litt førvirra :/ Takk Solskogen
<RoyK> ...der forsvant visst flysimen
 * RoyK sendte epost til datatilsynet og spurte om lovligheten av denne overvåkingen som Troms fylkeskommune etter sigende driver med...
<Mathias> RoyK: gå til sak! gå til sak! gå til sak! :P
<RoyK> neida, men vil varsle datatilsynet. sånt kan misbrukes, og er ikke bra på noen måte
<xt> RoyK: http://www.sebastien-han.fr/blog/2012/06/10/introducing-ceph-to-openstack/
<javaBear> Hei
<javaBear> Har et spørsmål om ubuntu og AltGr-knappen (som ikke virker). Kjører i VirtualBox. Åssen får jeg AltGr-knappen til å funke slik at jeg kan skrive (ja, nå får jeg jo ikke skrevet disse tegnene) - krøllparanteser og hakeparanteser og 'at'?
<Drupal_> Hei, for å angi krypteringsnøkkel med iwconfig før man henter ip med dhclient, hvordan angir jeg den?
<Drupal__> forsøkte: iwconfig eth0 key s:password [2]
<Drupal__> Varianten, men skal [2] være med? Og hva er det?
<Drupal__> wlan0 var mitt interface da
<RoyK> xt: hm... ser bra ut, den der ;)
<RoyK> xt: må testes ;)
<RoyK> bare lurer på hvorfor de anbefaler xfs
<xt> mest fordi dei er pysete
<xt> RoyK: http://ceph.com/community/ceph-performance-part-1-disk-controller-write-throughput/
<xt> sjekk btfs vs xfs der
<RoyK> har satt opp noen av de supermicroboksene der ;)
<RoyK> kjører bonnie++ her på ext4 med og uten de monteringsflagga, og senere på xfs
<RoyK> xfs pleier å være suppe treigt på metadataoperasjoner, dvs på småfiler
<RoyK> skriving til ext4 med write-back og med barrier=0 er visst ganske mye raskere... men - går strømmen, så sliter du jo litt
<RoyK> s/visst //
<xt> m
<xt> btrfs har komme seg i det siste
<xt> blir nok bra om eit år og to
<xt> kjører btrfs i raid10 på heimeserveren
<xt> veldig bra performance
<RoyK> holder meg til ext4 på hjemmeserveren, jeg...
<RoyK> vil ikke gamble med et lass med data, selv om jeg har backup - er så mye styr å legge tilbake når dritten treffer vifta
<RoyK> lurer forresten litt på om bonnie++ er bra nok til å måle forskjell ved størrelsen på filer
<RoyK> får se...
<RoyK> iozone gjør den jobben bra, men tar bare litt lenger tid å kjøre, så jeg gadd ikke
<xt> RoyK: prøv fio
<RoyK> har btrfs på jobb-pesen (dual-boot med windoze) - btrfs gikk full og jeg fikk ikke gjort en ting - prøvde å slette unna, evt liste opp snapshots, men no luck - nuka den med ny windows og ny ubuntu
<xt> fio er veldig fleksibel og grei
<RoyK> ok
<xt> jau, har hatt uhell med btrfs sjølv, men det var eit par versjonar si no
<RoyK> det her var på 12.10
<RoyK> kjører gjerne det hotteste på pc-er som jeg liker å teste på
<xt> ai. impresive
<xt> trudde slik ting mostly var resolva nå
<xt> men disk full har vel vore problematisk i btrfs lenge
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> fikk du med deg det airplanesimen snakka om? det proxes visst rimelig hardt i troms - ssl dekryptering i brannvegg og sånt...
<RoyK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=le08X4jRg6w
<IvarB> o/
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-06
<RoyK> morgen
<Mathias> mrgn
<airplanesimen> hallo
<airplanesimen> RoyK: :P
<RoyK> gomorra
<airplanesimen> morn' :P
<airplanesimen> Vil du høre noe morsomt? Åpna port 21 for ssh heime på rutarn i morgest, og fant no ut at det sku ha vært port 22 :P
<airplanesimen> so, i am stuck xD
<RoyK> såpass...
<airplanesimen> uansett, hvis vi treng meir info, ka burde eg gjøre?
<RoyK> 21 er jo ftp...
<RoyK> tror jeg har det jeg trenger
<airplanesimen> okay
<RoyK> fikk en ganske omfattende rapport fra en tromsøværing
<RoyK> det er visst hele fylket
<airplanesimen> Et spm, er det i mot loven å dekryptere slikt?
<airplanesimen> Skjønte ikke greia før i går kveld
<RoyK> jeg veit ikke om det er direkte forbudt
<RoyK> jeg mener - å dekryptere i seg selv
<RoyK> det er derfor jeg har sendt epost til datatilsynet for å spørre
<airplanesimen> oja
<airplanesimen> hvordan klarte du å finne dette ut egentlig av det jeg fortalte?
<airplanesimen> det var ike mye info som trengtes :P
<Mathias> er vel ulovlig med mindre den som eier/mottar dataen ikke vet om det
<Mathias> eller godtar det
<RoyK> det som er det virkelig store problemet her, er at alt proxes og dermed *sannsynligvis* også logges. Det vil si at den som sitter på loggene (it-senteret i fylkeskommunen og dermed enhver sysadmin der med tilganger) kan se hele din historikk om hvor du har vært med nettleseren din
<RoyK> det er logging som langt overgår det som DLD sier skal logges
<airplanesimen> men da skulle vi som bruker nettverket ha vært informert om det på forhånd
<airplanesimen> ellers er det ulovelig
<RoyK> ja
<airplanesimen> men du
<airplanesimen> navnet mitt er i screenshots'a
<RoyK> men selve det legale her, regner jeg med at datatilsynet kan svare for
<airplanesimen> det har vel ingenting å si?
<RoyK> datatilsynet sladrer ikke
<airplanesimen> k
<airplanesimen> :)
<airplanesimen> Er du i IT-avdelinga eller jobber du med slikt?
<airplanesimen> syns du kan så mye :9
<RoyK> airplanesimen: se epost - det kom et interessant svar til efn-lista
 * RoyK jobber på IT-avdelinga på hioa.no
<airplanesimen> (Y) skal sjekke
<airplanesimen> såpass
<airplanesimen> det er jeg kjent med, den blockinga
<airplanesimen> men det burde finnes andre løsninger
<RoyK> det finnes bedre løsninger enn dette, ja
<airplanesimen> da er liksom vår part gjort?
<RoyK> 802.1x f.eks.
<airplanesimen> mhm
<RoyK> autentisering på nettverksnivå, så kan du blokkere brukere fra alt om det er prøve/tentamen/noe
<RoyK> type, spesifikke brukere
<airplanesimen> jepp, det er jo det som trengs :)
<Mathias> 0890100056
<Mathias> arrg, feil vindu igjen :s
<airplanesimen> ? :P
<Mathias> artikkelnummer til noe superhemmelige greier
<RoyK> superlim
<Mathias> :O
<airplanesimen> ;)
<airplanesimen> noen her som har greie på "transparent proxy" ? med iptables ?
<RoyK> airplanesimen: det er ganske enkelt å gugle ;)
<RoyK> airplanesimen: kort sagt installerer du squid, skrur på transparent proxy i squid og setter opp en redirect i iptables
<airplanesimen> ja, er det, fant ut ^^
<RoyK> airplanesimen: det var litt komplisert i squid før, men det ble endra for noen få år siden, så en gammel howto vil ikke nødvendigvis funke
<airplanesimen> yep :) Problemet er med https da
<RoyK> funker fint å proxe det også - det bare caches ikke
<RoyK> dvs, med mindre du gjør noe som å kopiere hva fylkeskommunen gjør ;)
<airplanesimen> tilbake igjen :)
<airplanesimen> Vet dere om corkscrew funker på alle programmer i ubuntu ?
<airplanesimen> Trengte det vsst till openssh
<RoyK> airplanesimen: vet ikke, men om du har en ssh-tunnel, så kan du jo gjøre mye med den
<RoyK> hm... ser at jeg har en sånn en i mac-en :) http://www.multicom.no/SSD-830-SATA6G-512GB-Basic-Kit-SAMSUNG/cat-p/c/p4469412
<RoyK> bare med litt eplefirmware
<RoyK> http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/allmant/article3588292.ece :D
<RoyK> AR fra gugel neste år
<airplanesimen> briller :3
<airplanesimen> ser kult ut det der
<RoyK> greit å ha på trikken til jobb ;)
<airplanesimen> hahah, litt store etter min mening, men ville ha vært råkult
<airplanesimen> Du, det der ssl problemet er også i firefox på windows
<airplanesimen> irriterende
 * RoyK bestilte SDK - var visst muligheter for å få tidlig maskinvare for utviklere ;)
<RoyK> airplanesimen: nei, det er ikke problemer med ssl, det er firefox som ikke lar seg lure ;)
<airplanesimen> Gode greier :P
<airplanesimen> Men, irriterende
<airplanesimen> skulle ha vært ei midlertidig løsning på detta tulle
<RoyK> løsninga er å ikke tukle med SSL, slik proxyen gjør
<RoyK> og derfor epost til datatilsynet
<airplanesimen> ser den. Men det er ingen omveier sånn, akkurat nå ?
<airplanesimen> ;)
<RoyK> joda, bruk Windows og IE
<RoyK> evt http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/firefox-adding-trusted-ca/
<RoyK> bare husk at dataene dine dekrypteres, og alt av trafikk, URL-er med det hele, logges
<airplanesimen> ok
<airplanesimen> Trusted CA må jeg exportere fra windows, og importere i ubuntu :) ?
<RoyK> vil tro det kan være mulig
<airplanesimen> jeg får vel prøve. Takk for hjelpa ;)
<airplanesimen> snakkes  igjen litt senere
<airplanesimen> Jeg fant noe intressant
<airplanesimen> Garanterer identiteten til en ekstern maskin
<airplanesimen> Beviser din identitet til en ekstern maskin
<airplanesimen> Beskytter e-postmeldinger
<airplanesimen> Garanterer at programvaren kom fra programvareutgiver
<airplanesimen> Beskytter programvare mot forfalskning etter publisering
<airplanesimen> Tillater data å signeres med gjeldende klokkeslett
<airplanesimen> Tillater kryptering av data på disken
<airplanesimen> Tillater sikker kommunikasjon på Internett
<airplanesimen> Alle utstedelsespolicyer
<RoyK> evt interessant? ;)
<RoyK> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<airplanesimen> aww
<airplanesimen> srry, 2 sec
<airplanesimen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1414406/
<RoyK> menneh - ikke skru av sånn sikkerhet - den er der for at sånt som nettbank og annen ssl-kommunikasjon skal være sikker
<RoyK> løsninga er å bitche it-avdelinga til de innser at dette er feil
<airplanesimen> det sier sertifikatet, ikke det at jeg har så mye peiling
<airplanesimen> men det jeg mener
<RoyK> du kan godkjenne en ny CA (certificate authority). denne får du av it-ansvarlig
<airplanesimen> det er vel det jeg skal eksportere?
<RoyK> ja, burde gå
<airplanesimen> okay
<airplanesimen> tester firefox først
<airplanesimen> Neisjj, SSL'en e fucka
<airplanesimen> funka ikkje
<airplanesimen> xD
<RoyK> neida - løsninga til fylkeskommunen er på trynet
<airplanesimen> Veit du ka, no går eg til it folkan å bare klage om det i firefox i windows
<airplanesimen> skal se ka dem sei
<geirha> «Prøv Internet Explorer»
<airplanesimen> Ja, men like firefox akkurat nå
<airplanesimen> :)
<Mathias> hahhahahahahaahahahahahahaahhaahaahaahahaahaaahhaahaaah
<airplanesimen> for 5 minutter siden var jeg forelska i chrome
<airplanesimen> men fant ut at firefox er det jeg skal bruke, sånn helt uten videre
<airplanesimen> bare for å plage it folka
<airplanesimen> :)
<airplanesimen> stikker til dem nå, matpausen er over ^^
<geirha> Bare så for meg svaret til it-folka :)
<airplanesimen1> "beklager, men det styres av fylket det der. Proxien er helt ****a, men det er nok lite vi kan gjøre"
<airplanesimen1> Det fikk jeg som svar
<airplanesimen1> spurte om SSL på nettet og alt det der
<airplanesimen> ;)
<malin> :) eg som opplever at compiz krasjer tidvis? spesielt skjer det meg om jeg tryker på <super> og skal ha opp dash. jeg veit ikke helt hva som skal til for å reprodusere, annet enn at det skjer av og til, men ikke hele tiden
<malin> prøvde å oppgradere fra nvidia-driveren som er restricted extras til den som ligger i x-swatteam eller hva de kaller seg og det samme skjer der også, selv om det er nyere driver
 * RoyK har vært i vmware-brainstorming og er en smule grilla
<Mathias> jaha
<Mathias> da får du lese 130 datablader
<Mathias> luftfartøysimen: sap?
<geirha> Heh. Under «AKTUELT» på vg.no nå: «Så mange legoklosser tåler en legokloss»
<malin> kult
<RoyK> hrmf - hjemmeserveren min hadde hengt seg...
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> Dec  6 12:08:55 smilla smartd[2946]: Device: /dev/sdf [SAT], SMART Usage Attribute: 7 Seek_Error_Rate changed from 100 to 200
<RoyK> [offtopic] er det noen her som vet noe om bilstereo? tenkte å kanskje kjøpe noe til søstern til jul, som har noe dvaske greier, som dog lyder ganske høyt og greit, men ikke har støtte for annet enn sånne gamle plastikkplater
<RoyK> ingen planer (så langt) å installere nye høyttalere, så jeg tviler på at det er viktig med noe haifai
<RoyK> men gjerne noe med støtte for minnekort eller minijack inn...
<Mathias> dra til nærmeste verksted å hør? :P
<Mathias> de biter som regel ikke
<Mathias> RoyK: crappisen min hadde også hengt seg :s
<Mathias> var transmission-daemon som hadde skutt harddisken i foten og kjørt dataen langt oppi en viss plass
<Mathias> noez, hele ubuntu installasjonen er død :(
<RoyK> oi
<Mathias> den finner ikke /tmp og en haug andre greier :s
<RoyK> hvilken versjon?
<Mathias> 12.10
<RoyK> start på en live-cd og sjekk disken med smartctl -H
<RoyK> det er en grei start
<Mathias> nesjda
<Mathias> har hatt planer om å reinstallere en stund :P
<RoyK> tror det er greit å spørre disken om den har det bra først ;)
<RoyK> som smartctl gjør
<RoyK> om disken er herpa, hjelper ikke reinstallasjon
<Mathias> pfft
<Mathias> joda, sd-kort!
<Mathias> trenger ikke så mye plass på den :P
<Mathias> eneste jeg trenger er plass nok til et par torrentklienter og dlna-server :P
<RoyK> joda, men om disken er døende, så hjelper det lite ,)
<Mathias> jaja, får brumme smartctl
<RoyK> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130791316393 <-- kjøpte noen sånne og la ut på møterom og sånt i dag ;)
<Mathias> hahahaha
<citoyen> håper dere ikke har noen med pacemaker som skal bruke møterommene :)
<Mathias> bare å bruke 5-6 samtidig på han da
<RoyK> hihi
<Mathias> "CLEAR! *zap*"
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-07
<malin> hm, update-manager sier at 25oppdateringer er tilgjengelig, men guiet lar seg ikke åpne
<blaamann> malin: Har opplevd det selv flere ganger.
<blaamann> Men du kan vel installere alle oppdateringer ved å høgreklikke på ikonet i launcheren og velge "installere oppdateringer" el
<malin> det går visst, men rart det ikke virker som det skal
<blaamann> Jepp.
<malin> syntes det er så mye småting nå som ikke virker som det bør/skal :S
<blaamann> malin: Er det denne https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/877444 ?
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 877444 in unity (Ubuntu) "launcher does not show minimized update manager while clicked" [High,Fix released]
<blaamann> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1003950
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1003950 in Unity "launcher does not show minimized update manager while clicked" [Medium,Triaged]
 * blaamann lager sen frokost
 * RoyK mumler noe om dårlig bughåndtering i ubuntu
<Kagee> Er det noen semi-standard verktøy som kan outputte / om jeg gir den /var/news/../data/../../ ?
<Kagee> Dvs, "regne ut" en path.
<Mathias> hvor mange / eller? :P
<Kagee> nei.
<Kagee> eksempelbanen vil jo til slutt resultere i /
<Mathias> ahh
<Mathias> ls kanskje? :P
<Kagee> Jeg vil at /var/news/../data/../ skal gi /var
<RoyK> pwd | cut -d/ -f1 ?
<RoyK> evt -f2
<RoyK> eller hva prøver du å gjøre egentlig?
<RoyK> bare fjerne / på slutten?
<Kagee> vel, jeg vil egentlig vite om en path til slutt vil være /
<Kagee> men vil gjerne se om det er noe verktøy på generell basis også
<Kagee> jeg skal kjøre rm -r "$outputdir/" og vil sjekke at path i $outputdir ikke resulterer i rm -r "/*"
<RoyK> kan sikkert være greit ;)
<Mathias> nei :(
<Mathias> jeg som vil bare rm -f /*
<Mathias> space!
<Mathias> spacespacespace!
<RoyK> Kagee: dirname $outputdir/asdf
<Kagee> dirname /home/hildenae/../cvs/
<Kagee> gir meg "/home/hildenae/.."
<Kagee> :/
<RoyK> hm...
<Kagee> ^ det var en skeptisk smiley, ikke hva jeg fikk som ouput
<RoyK> Kagee: cd eller pushd $dirname, pwd
<RoyK> pushd hvis du vil hoppe tilbake til der du var enkelt (med popd)
<Kagee> hmm
<Kagee> det er mulig ..
<Kagee> realpath
<geirha> if [[ /var/news/../data/../../ -ef / ]]; then echo slash; fi
<Kagee> eller realpath. som var installert på frebsdsystemet jeg skulle kjøre scriptet på
<Kagee> -ef ?
<geirha> help test | grep -e -ef
<Kagee> [18:39] Kagee: -ef ?
<Kagee> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - [18:40] geirha:
<Kagee> daam
<Kagee> ahh, fint forslag.
<Kagee> spørsmålet er om det funger i sh ...
<geirha> det gjør det ikke
<Kagee> da blir det realpath, men forslahet ditt havner i toolboksen
<geirha> cd -P /var/news/../data/../../ && echo "$PWD"
<geirha> er posix, men krever at du har execute-tilgang
<Kagee> geirha <3
<geirha> men bare å passe på å sjekke returkoden
<geirha> realpath() ( cd -P "$1" && printf %s\\n "$PWD" ); rp=$(realpath /var/news/../data/../..) || exit
<winb> Noen som vet om og når det er planlagt neste LTS?
<winb> 13.04 ser ikke ut til å bli lts
<Kagee> winb: lts kommer annenhvert år
<geirha> så 14.04 mao
<winb> ok. Går tilbake til 12.04.01 nå siden jeg opplevde så mange problemer med 12.10
<winb> og gir unity en sjangs :-)
<malin> goodie. vil du ha stabilitet og ikke ting som er til utrprøving, så er lts-versjonene å anbefale. Jeg kommer ikke til å oppgradere før neste lts
<blaamann> Er det Unity som er problemet eller andre aspekter ved 12.10?
<sigurdga> hva bør jeg google etter når ssl-sertifikatet jeg har  installert fungerer helt fint overalt unntatt fra jobb? på  jobb får jeg kryss over og sånt… er vel noen admins som vil  ha en finger med i spillet
<geirha> samme maskin?
<geirha> er det forskjellige, ville jeg sammenlignet /etc/ssl/certs/
<IvarB> hva skjer folkens? :)
<sigurdga> forskjellige maskiner... skal sjekke det neste gang er er på jobb... men begge er relativt oppdaterte ubuntuer
<IvarB> er det noen flere norske kanaler her på freenode?
<IvarB> for all del... ikke alle på en gang da...
<IvarB> zzz....
<jo-erlend> #python-no og #Norge i hvertfall. Jeg går ut fra at det er flere.
<winb> blaamann: Nei
<winb> blaamann: Jeg hadde masse småproblemer i 12.10. Ofte prosesser som krasjet
<geirha> jo-erlend: ikke alle på en gang, sa han jo!
<geirha> /msg alis list *-no
<winb> Jeg synes unity gir liten oversikt over aktive vinduer
<winb> og også hvilke programmer jeg har
<jo-erlend> aktive vinduer?
<jo-erlend> winb, du er klar over super+w og sånt?
<winb> nei
<jo-erlend> det er noen forbedringer jeg liker i Raring jeg liker godt, selvom det er veldig langt igjen til de når designmålene.
<jo-erlend> winb, det gir deg bilder av alle åpne vinduer. Å klikke på ikonet til et vindu som allerede er åpent gir deg samme type visning for vinduer i det programmet.
<jo-erlend> men en "oversikt" over alle programmer man "har" kan bli litt uoversiktlig etterhvert som man blir stadig mer webbifisert. Tenk deg de gamle menyene, bare med hundre tusen programmer. Hvis målet er å behandle programvare (installere eller fjerne), så hører jo det hjemme i Ubuntu Programvaresenter. Der er det lett å se hva du har. Ellers bør du jo bare si hva du vil istedenfor å måtte krype deg gjennom en jungel av hierarkiske meny
<jo-erlend> oppføringer.
<winb> Jeg tenker på en meny slik som gnome har. Jeg skjønner at unity ikke er gnome, men jeg mener at oversiktet over aktive vinduer  og hivlke programmer/spill man har er dårligere
<winb> Jeg får vel prøve meg fram og ikke gi opp så fort
<jo-erlend> men du prøvde super+w? Ellers er det jo heller ikke noe problem å legge til den gamle vinduslista nederst på skjermen hvis du ønsker det.
<jo-erlend> Jeg for min del, synes gamle datamaskiner hadde en tendens til å fortelle menneskene hvordan de skulle oppføre seg. Egentlig bør det jo være motsatt. Jeg gidder ikke å lete etter ting. Det får datamaskinen gjøre. Det at man nå slipper å huske hva programmer heter, er jo for eksempel en stor fremgang, spør du meg.
<jo-erlend> winb, har du forresten sett på filterne i applikasjonslinsen? Det er fremdeles mulig å se gjennom kategoriene.
<blaamann> winb: I en periode brukte jeg tint2 (se http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/10/add-taskbar-for-unity-on-ubuntu.html), men nå har jeg konfigurert compiz til å vise alle vinduer når musen er oppe i høyre hjørne (se svar #4 her http://askubuntu.com/questions/40173/expose-osx-style-functionality-in-unity).
<jo-erlend> jeg har lurt litt på hvorfor det ikke finnes noe innlysende motsvar til super+w for mus. Det virker litt snålt.
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-08
<malin> veit ikke hvordan å reprodusere, men i sted virket ikke HUD i evolution. Virker igjen nå etter jeg reboota maskina
<blaamann> malin: Har opplevd det også selv i andre programmer
<blaamann> Uten å finne et mønster for når det feiler.
<malin> ok
<RoyK> god morgen
<malin> er det andre som har like mye nedetid som denne gjengen? http://www.nav.no/Forsiden/Driftsmelding/Nedetid+for+flere+selvbetjeningsløsninger+i+helgen.288828.cms
<RoyK> heh - et døgn nedetid!
<Atluxity> ja, de burde slutte å oppdatere systemene sine
<f00f-> hvordan føles det å være ubuntu fanbois nå som richard stallman hater ubuntu?
<f00f-> ref. http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<malin> RoyK: ja, de har jo nedetid hver eneste natt fra 23 til 07.00
<malin> f00f-: jeg liker Ubuntu uavhengig av hva andre måtte mene. Jeg aner ikke en gang hvem Richard Stallman er. Ubuntu er ikke perfekt heller, ikke noe os er.
<malin> men ser ut som et godt poeng om det er en overvåknigsfunksjon man kan skru av eller på, så burde den jo stå av som default
<Mathias> dårlig gjort da
<Mathias> malin: eller et spørsmål under laging av konto :P
<Mathias> eller første pålogging
<malin> ja. men jeg mener jeg har sett det spørsmålet før. Du you want UBuntu to collect information about et eller annet med bruk og sånt
<malin> ser ut som det er på hos meg. jeg har valgt åh a det av ved installasjon, men mulig det er fordi jeg har rapportert bugs osv at den er på
<malin> her står det i alle fall hva de samler av info: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/privacypolicy?crashdb
<Mathias> malin: btw, det er nav det er snakk om, de er like ubrukelige på nett som i virkeligheten
<Mathias> orker jeg å reinstallere den satans laptopen?
<malin> Mathias: ja, de er nå i alle fall noe brukanes. En annen særting med nav er: alt som sendes til nav må sendes i papirform til NAV Skanning i oslo
<malin> der skannes alt inn uansett hvor i landet man hører til
<Mathias> lol
<Mathias> tardete
<RoyK> malin: tror ikke det er "nedetid", mer overformynderi om at nav-brukere skal ha samme døgnrytme som vanlige åttetilfirearbeidere
<malin> det er nok der det ligger tror jeg også
<malin> men nå er det atså nedetid utover det normale
<RoyK> satt på trikken mot birkelunden i dag, og trikkeføreren spurte på anlegget om det fantes lege ombord...
<RoyK> ung dame påkjørt av trikken ved biermannsgate :(
<RoyK> tok drosje videre, og drosjesjåføren hadde visst sett noe, og det virket som om dama hadde fått seg en smell, men ikke blitt overkjørt eller noe - godt det, i hvert fall
<f00f-> hun brukte nok ikke ubuntu
 * RoyK lurer litt på hvor f00f- har hodet sitt, oppe i ræva?
<f00f-> da hadde jeg ikke sett det du skrev hadde jeg vel?
<f00f-> :)
<RoyK> f00f-: prøver bare litt forsiktig å si at det er ufint å snakke sånn om folk som er påkjørt av trikken - veldig mange dauer av sånt...
<f00f-> ah
<f00f-> man kan ikke snakke om folk som er påkjørt av trikken, skjønner skjønner
<RoyK> jo, du kan snakke om folk som har blitt påkjørt av trikken, men det er litt ufint å slenge ut sånne kommentarer
<f00f-> ser for meg at dette fort kan ende opp med en veldig lang liste over folk man ikke kan snakke om, så for enkelhetens skyld, kan du ikke liste opp hvem vi kan få snakke om, RoyK ?
<f00f-> :)
<RoyK> dust...
<f00f-> er det ufint å anta at hun ikke brukte ubuntu?
<f00f-> jeg kan ikke forstå at noen burde føle seg støtt av noe sånt
<f00f-> og det er vel heller ikke unaturlig å snakke om henne i forhold til ubuntu, siden dette er en ubuntukanal liksom
<RoyK> vel, det er tankeløst å i det hele tatt nevne at "hun brukte nok ikke ubuntu", når saken var at hun ble påkjørt av trikken
<f00f-> er vel ikke derfor hun ble påkjørt
<Mathias> lol
 * Mathias antar at f00f- tenker med det tredje hodet
<f00f-> tredje?
<Mathias> jepp
<Mathias> du har ett på skuldrene, den andre i skrittet og den tredje er venstre lilletå
<f00f-> kom ikke så langt i skolegangen din du? :)
<Mathias> jeg er fortsatt i den
<f00f-> hang in there
#ubuntu-no 2012-12-09
<RoyK>  
<winb> Jeg får altså ikke til å spille av videoer i artiklene til tv2.no
<winb> noen som faktisk får til, og hvilken plug in bruker dere?
 * RoyK vet ikke - bruker ikke ubuntu desktop...
<Mathias> flash de bruker?
<RoyK> brb - reboot...
<Mathias> da var ihvertfall cygwin i boks :P
<Mathias> nesten så jeg angrep pcen på grunn at uusj-os
<Mathias> s/at/av/
<Mathias> RoyK: er malin på boksen din :P
<blaamann> winb: Er det ikke Silverlight de bruker?
<RoyK> Mathias: på denne irc-vm-en, ja
<RoyK> Mathias: cygwin er et must for å gjøre windows tilnærma brukbart ;)
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> har klart meg med ssh ganske lenge :P
<RoyK> trodde du kjørte linux, jeg...
<Mathias> jeg gjør som regel det
<Mathias> men har blitt mye spilling i det siste og jeg har vært lat -.-
<RoyK> heh
<Mathias> må slåss med grub for å få windows til å boote ordentlig
<RoyK> malin: hej
<RoyK> malin: måtte boote ....
<malin> hei.. ja, merket dette...
<malin> :p
<Mathias> mal-in
 * RoyK stakk - traske tur i lillomarka...
<Mathias> tur?
<Mathias> :O
<Mathias> heks!
<malin> Math-i-as
<winb> noen som vet om man kan få ett ekstra søkefelt i chrome browser slik som firefox har? ved siden av urlgardinen kan man ha wikipedia som søkemotor
<winb> Håper noen skjønner hva jeg prøver å forklare
<malin> jeg forstår hva du lurer på, og jeg aner ikke
<malin> opera har jo sånn at man kan skrive f.eks. w <søkeord> rett i adressefeltet og man søker i wikipedia osv
<malin> men man har også et eget søkefelt som kan brukes slik
<malin> og tja, chrome
<malin> de er vel såpass google at de ikke har noe annet kanskje?
<geirha> firefox har også det, men jeg har ikke funnet tilsvarende i chromium
<geirha> men wikipedia er jo ofte første treff på google uansett
<malin> mhm
<malin> jeg bruker som oftest google uansett
<malin> selv om jeg hadde spart en del tid på mer spesialiserte søk
<malin> egentlig skal man vel kunne hatt de samme søkene i dash
<malin> i unity
<geirha> Ja, er ikke wikipedia-søkelinse eksempelet som brukes i dokumentasjonen?
<Mathias> winb: er det ikke bare å touche inn "wiki" i søkeordene? :P
<geirha> Hm. Vinduene flytter seg i hytt og pine i 12.10 også :/
<f00f-> søkesaken vil at man skal kjøpe windowssoftware fra amazon
<RoyK> *flire*
<winb> what cmd can i use to launch rc mini racers in terminal
<winb> ?
<winb> eller på norsk
<Kagee> Muligens decane-rcminiracers
<winb> hmm. Finner jeg noe log over siste instalerte pakker?
<winb> Fra ubuntu software center
<malin> godt spørsmål
<malin> winb: tryk på history og installations. Er oversikt der
<winb> ja fant ut. Den sier decane-miniracers
<winb> decane-rcminiracers
<winb> "/opt/decane-rcminiracers/RC Mini Racers"
<winb> Får bare sort skjerm når jeg starter spillet. Etter en stund starter musikk, men fortsatt sort skjerm
<winb> Trodde det var manglende opengl støtte men jeg får til å spille andre spill basert på opengl
<Kagee> installert fra software senter?
<winb> ja
<Kagee> beom pengene tilbake? :P
<malin> tja, du har jo lyd :)
<hjd> winb: får du noen feilmeldinger eller noe når du starter det fra terminalen?
<malin> merker jeg er lei av at ting ikke virker osv
<winb> hjd: nei ingen
<winb> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1421980/
<winb> Ingen spesielle iallefall
<Kagee> mono :/
<hjd> Aborted (core dumped) betyr at den krasjer
<hjd> Høres veldig rart ut at en pakke som koster penger skulle ha en slik feil dog. Ville regne med de sjekker slike ting før de begynner å tilby det.
<hjd> Jeg ser av https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/decane-rcminiracers/ at den bare er tilgjengelig på 12.10 og 12.04. Hvilken Ubuntu utgave kjører du?
<Kagee> dersom han kjører irssi på desktopmaskina så kjører den 10.04 ...
<winb> 12.04
<winb> Det krasjer ikke når jeg kjører som sudo
<Kagee> winb: la den seg ikke inn i menyen ?
<winb> Finner jeg noe måte å resette config til spillet eller? At settings blir default
<winb> Kagee: jo
<winb> Den bare åpner og krasjer i samme farta
<Kagee> winb: apt-get purge vil fjerne alle instillinger.
<Kagee> og så installerer du det på nytt
<Kagee> men et spill burde virkelig ikke kreve å kjøres som root
<winb> Kagee: Det var for å teste på en annen bruker (sudo)
<geirha> se etter en gjemt katalog i hjemmekatalogen din.   .decane eller .rcminiracers eller noe i den dur.
<geirha> ls -a
<winb> fant ingen der heller
<geirha> evt under ~/.config/
<Kagee> winb: men kjørte du den bare med sudo, eller spesifiserte du en annen bruker ?
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-02
<Dry_Lips> noen som bruker znc her?
<Dry_Lips>  /facepalm
<Dry_Lips> klokka er jo halv fire på natta
<geirha> Noen som har erfaring med mobilt bredbånd fra One Call? lurer på om modemet fungerer i Ubuntu
<Malinux> godt spørsmål, men vet at Huawei E173, som fulgte med noe fra Telia, som jeg kjøpte i sverige en gang, fungerer med one call om jeg først låser opp modemet
<Malinux> geirha: jeg kom på at jeg kjenner en som har jobbet i one call, så jeg kan spørre han, han er linux-bruker
<Malinux> da har man spurt, så får man ta å smøre seg inn med tålmodighet
<Malinux> joda, i følge han så skal det fungere fint
<geirha> Og jeg som akkurat hadde funnet frem tuben med tålmodighet
<geirha> Men takker :)
<Malinux> geirha: da kan du bruke tuben siden :) man må ikke smøre for mye pr. dag. og ikke for tykt lag
<Malinux> Hvor lagrer firefox cookies?
<Mathias> Malinux: i firefox mappa :P
<Malinux> ser ikke sånn ut...
<Mathias> men skal du fjerne en cookie?
<Malinux> ja
<Mathias> instillinger > privacy > remove individual cookies
<Mathias> http://askubuntu.com/questions/89214/where-do-browsers-save-cookies-and-data også
<Malinux> kan se ut som det funket ja
<IvarB> cookies? gi dem til meg :P *omnomononmomonm*
<Mathias> IvarB: du kan få et par cookies hos meg
<Malinux> det er ingen *.defaults under firefox i .mozilla
<Malinux> eller default da
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> har ikke en ubuntuboks her atm, men enten er den gjemt eller så bruker den en annen mappe
<Malinux> jeg har på show hidden
<Malinux> så tror de går til et annet sted
<Mathias> sjekket i .config?
<Malinux> jeg fjernet slik at jeg slipper å bytte nettleser for å lese flere aftenposten-artikler
<Malinux> nei
<Malinux> ingen mozilla eller firefox-mappe der
<Mathias> wait what?
<Malinux> men var jo egentlig enklest å fjerne de inne i firefox
<Malinux> what what?
<Mathias> har aftenposten en cap?
<Mathias> (btw, du kan blokkere den fra å lagre cookies hos deg iirc)
<Malinux> aha, det er jo enklere. hvordan?
<Mathias> skal vi se *google*
<Malinux> en extension?
<Malinux> kan dette være noe? http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/enable-and-disable-cookies-website-preferences
<Mathias> jepp
<Aeyoun> Malinux: firefox -P
<Aeyoun> Bruk en annen midlertidig session.
<Malinux> ?
<Aeyoun> Så slipper du å tenke på cookie-leaks fra tredjeparter.
<Mathias> Aeyoun: er det ikke liten p?
<Malinux> jeg er ikke helt med nå :(
<Mathias> Malinux: private session iirc ;P
<Malinux> Aeyoun: hva tenkte du egentlig på nå?
<Mathias> eller så kan man bytte profil ;P
<Malinux> ah, ja, det er jo ikke så dumt
<Aeyoun> session.ensideduillevetom.no kan hoste logginnen for ap.no, feks.
<Malinux> men nå har jeg lagt til aftenposten til ikke å lagre cookies lokalt
<Mathias> Aeyoun: iirc så kan man deaktivere tredjepartscookies
<Aeyoun> MÃ¥ linux: de lagrer de in the cloud. ;-P
<Aeyoun> Mathias: hva med andre typer cookies? Som cache freshness?
<Malinux> Jeg bruker Firefox for tiden. Grunnen er. Opera 12 et eller annet begynte å bli så treig og etter å ha reinstallert + clean install og alt og det ikke ble bedre, så måtte jeg bite i det sure eplet :(
<Malinux> men heldigvis finnes det extensions som kan gjøre firefox nesten som opera
<Mathias> Aeyoun: det aner jeg ikke :p
<Aeyoun> Device fingerprinting
<Aeyoun> Extension fingerprinting (mange extensions setter inn faste ID i DOM man kan detekte.)
<Aeyoun> Mange grunner til å ikke stole på blokkerte kaker.
<Malinux> aftenposten lar meg lese x antall artikkler gratis i løpet av en måned og bruker cookies for å finne ut hvor mange jeg har lest :)
<Aeyoun> Malinux: du må passe på så du ikke bruker opp artikkelene til Aftenpoften da.
<Malinux> ja, jeg må passe på selv nå :p
<Mathias> Malinux: teit opplegg
<Malinux> Mathias: hvilket opplegg?
<Malinux> altså, hva er teit?
<Mathias> aftenpostencappen
<Aeyoun> Mathias: tenk om folk satt hjemme på PCene sine og *brukte opp* nyhetene. Du må jo skjønne at det ikke hadde fungert.
<Mathias> galskap
<Malinux> Aeyoun: :p
<Aeyoun> Jeg bruker for mange enheter til at jeg noengang går på sånne begrensninger. Aldri samme side på samme nettleser eller enhet to dager på rad.
<Malinux> I see
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-03
<carestad> hva er det som er anbefalt/foretrukket scheduler for SSD-disker? noop?
<carestad> mener det var det som ble snakket varmt om tidligere, men jeg er ikke helt stødig på akkurat det. Ubuntu har i hvert fall deadline som standard
<Malinux> carestad: kan dette være noe? http://www.howtogeek.com/62761/how-to-tweak-your-ssd-in-ubuntu-for-better-performance/
<Mathias> carestad: scheduler til hva?
<IvarB> carestad: http://www.howtogeek.com/176978/ubuntu-doesnt-trim-ssds-by-default-why-not-and-how-to-enable-it-yourself/ relevant?
<Malinux> bør jeg kjøre fstrim innimellom?
 * Mathias kjører trim regelmessig
<Malinux> jeg satte den til å kjøre daily jeg. Er det overkill?
<Mathias> tjaeh
<Malinux> Jeg har en usb-datamus fra logitech, nærmere bestemt: ID 046d:c00e Logitech, Inc. M-BJ58/M-BJ69 Optical Wheel Mouse
<Malinux> den mister liksom strømmen til stadigheter, så jeg må dunke litt under på den også virker den litti gjen
<Malinux> på andre maskiner virker det fint.
<Malinux> om det er strømmen som ikke er kraftig nok, så brukte jeg usb-uttaket på laptopen til å kjøre raspberry pi-en min uten problemer
<Aeyoun> Malinux: jeg har samme problem i Ubuntu!
<Aeyoun> SteelSeries Kana
<Malinux> Aeyoun: ah, så det er flere :) for jeg fikk ingen klager fra dattera til en jeg kjenner som lånte musa da jeg var på besøk der. Hun har en macbook
<Malinux> Han jeg kjenner med iMac G5-en forøvrig
<Aeyoun> Starter jeg maskineriet på nytt løser det ofte seg selv. Aner ikke hva det skyldes. Er en sånn liten LED som blinker til stadighet på toppen når spenningen blir for svak.
<Malinux> her er det alltid sånn her, med denne musa vel og merke
<Malinux> har irritert meg lenge
<Aeyoun> Det er bare med denne musen (favoritten) også. Det løser seg selv i en times tid om jeg gjør en omstart.
<Malinux> hm. ok. jeg tenkte å google det, for er lei av å dunke musa i boret eller slå i den :S
<Malinux> blir jo agressiv av dette :S
<Mathias> jeg har hatt et lignende problem med en g400
<Mathias> startet med kun å være idiot på laptopen min, så stasjonæren, så alt av maskineri og til sist drepte den seg selv
<Mathias> kabelbrudd is a biatch
<Malinux> om det er det da. Da burde den vel hatt problemer på andre maskiner også?
<Malinux> den døde ikke på pi-en tror jeg.
<Mathias> det er forskjellen på teori og praksis
<Mathias> mulig laptopen min ikke hadde nokk futt til å trø igjennom en dårlig kabel
<Mathias> kanskje det er elendige porter i maskinen
<Mathias> etc
<Malinux> kanskje
<Malinux> men om det er et brudd i kabelen?
<Malinux> når jeg tapper under på musa så lyser den igjen. er liksom som om den går i en slags dvale
<winb> Kjenner dere til Inforce IFC6410, og om man kan kjøre ubuntu på den? (ubuntu server)
<Mathias> kan også være slavedrivere, at musa har et komplott mot deg :p
<Malinux> det kan være et komplott ja :p
<Malinux> kanskje den er misunnelig eller noe
<Mathias> prøvd å sette musefeller rundt den?
<Malinux> hm, jeg kunne prøvd....
<Mathias> eventuelt rottefeller om du har en RAT ellernoe
<Malinux> hm...
<selx> Hei, har et lite spørsmål, noen som kan gi meg en liten veiledning i hvordan jeg kan bruke denne irc kanalen i xchat?
<carestad> Malinux: filsystem-scheduler :)
<carestad> IvarB: takk!
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-04
<Malinux> hm, nå tenkte jeg å svare selx, men så ble vedkommene vekke
<trench> uname -a
<trench> Linux rowena2 3.11.0-13-generic
<trench> cat /etc/issue
<trench> Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (development branch) \n \l
<trench> ;)
<trench> leke maskinen
<Malinux> trench: nice :)
<eyfour> Er det noen som vet om skolelinux-serveren er slått av permanent? Vi er avhengige av et par sider/dokumenter som ligger der for å kunne vise til retningslinjer for oversettelse av Ubuntu.
<eyfour> ...glem det. Den er oppe og går igjen nå :)
<Malinux> godt. jeg har ikke noe kjennskap til skolelinux og deres servere
<trench> eyfour: det er jo bare å snakke med den i #skolelinux kanalen et eller annet sted :P
<trench> sikkert noen som kan skru på maskinen, men det ser ut som skjedde ja
<Malinux> trench: det ser ut til at #skolelinux ikke eksisterer. jeg prøvde å joine
<Malinux> * 470 #skolelinux ##unavailable Forwarding to another channel
<trench> ikke her
<trench> de er på ircnet eller noe slikt
<Malinux> ah
<trench> de er på irc.debian.org
<trench> [04/12/13-13:08] < pere>#debian-edu på irc.debian.org.
<trench> [04/12/13-13:09] < pere>er noen andre kanaler også, men aktiviteten er i hovedsak på #debian-edu.
<eyfour> Takk for svar, folkens. Skal notere det til evt. senere anledninger.
<trench> eyfour: hvorfor bruke webchat? :)
<eyfour> trench: sitter på en lånt maskin, og respekterer eierens ønske om å ikke installere ting.
<Drugis> Hei, jeg trenger hjelp med HDMI bildet på tven min'
<Drugis> ??
<Drugis> Hele kjerm bildet synes ikke når jeg viser det på tven, noen her dom kan hjelpe meg ????
<IvarB> nei..
<Malinux> oi
<Malinux> tåldmodighet er en dyd
<IvarB> ... hår i r..a er en pryd
<eyfour> &quit
<eyfour> whoops
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-06
<winb> Det var ett kult script som opprettet en katalog med masse(alle?) nrk streaminger som ligger på nrk sine sider. Noen som vet hva jeg snakker om?
<blaamann> Husker det ja, men testet det aldri.
<blaamann> Men første versjonen slutta å fungere etter at NRK gikk over til anna teknologi IIRC.
<winb> Hvor kan jeg finne det igjen?
<Malinux> winb: jeg vet hva du prater om :) problemet er at denne ikke er fikset opp for nyeste nettv
<Malinux> men det bør være mulig å lage noe, da det finnes noe lignende for xbmc
<Malinux> winb: her: https://github.com/klakegg/nrkfs/wiki
<winb> Men det er som du sier utdatert ?
<winb> Jeg kan ikke lese eller skrive koder,scripts osv så jeg kan ikke lage noe slikt :(
<lolcat> Morn
<lolcat> IvarB: er du her?
<lolcat> Malinux: ?
<Malinux> lolcat: jeg er her
<lolcat> Malinux: Er royk her ennå eller?
<Malinux> lolcat: nei
<lolcat> Hva skjedde?
<Malinux> Han er på offtopic
<lolcat> ahh
<IvarB> ?
<blaamann> Testa nettopp dette https://github.com/odinuge/NRK-TV-Downloader
<blaamann> Funka bra
<Malinux> blaamann: kan man sette det opp som filsystem?
<blaamann> Skulle akkurat til å si at det er noe annet
<Malinux> I såfall kunne det vært interessant om filsystemet kan deles via samba. Da kan veninna mi få nrk nettv på wd-boksen sin
<blaamann> kun nedlasting
<Malinux> oki, jeg får unable to connect om jeg følger linken jeg
<Malinux> men kan være noe krøll her altså jeg tester noe routere og sånt
<blaamann> Lenke skal være riktig
<Malinux> oki, da er det her det er rart :)
<winb> blaamann fungerer bra den ja
<winb> Takk
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-07
<Malinux> hm, jeg har apache2 og prøver å nå en katalog via domenet, men får forbidden
<Malinux> de andre mappene får jeg tak på
<Malinux> og når jeg sjekker rettigheter på mappen så ser de da like ut med de som virker
<geirha> Har du en Directory-oppføring for den katalogen?
<geirha> <Directory /foo/bar> ... </Directory>
<Malinux> om det er en katalog i katalogen?
<Malinux> ser nå at de katalogene som virker har: drwxrwxr-x  mens den jeg ikke kommer inn på via webben  er drwx------
<Malinux> inne i katalogen jeg ikke kommer inn i finnes det noen avi-filer og en nfo-fil
<Malinux> that's all
<geirha> Ah, vel, den må ha r og x for brukeren apache kjører som
<Malinux> ja, så det kan nok være grunnen, men skal jeg kjøre en chmod <et elelr annet tall her da?>
<geirha> Kommer an på hvilke tilganger du vil ha på katalogen
<Malinux> den som er på de andre, altså drwxrwxr-x
<geirha> da blir det chmod 775 eller chmod g+rwx,o+rx
<Malinux> aha, ja, det var noe med 7 et ellerannet :)
<Malinux> takk
<Malinux> der ja :D nå virker det vett. thanx <3
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/Permissions  forklarer hvordan eierskap og rettigheter fungerer
<Malinux> takk
<Mathias> Malinux: 775?
<Malinux> Mathias: ja? jeg prøvde nå det  og vipsann
<Mathias> var ihvertfall ikke 777 :P
<Malinux> hehe nei :)
<Malinux> da må man være veldig desperat tror jeg
<Dry_Lips> http://permissions-calculator.org/    <--- helt genial!
<Malinux> Dry_Lips: oi :D
<Malinux> det er litt rart, men jeg kommer meg altså ikke inn på https://github.com
<Malinux> jeg har prøvd å reboote routeren, så laptopen, men samme
<Malinux> Unable to connect står det
<hjd> Malinux: Er det den eneste siden du har problemer med?
<Malinux> stemmer
<hjd> De har litt nedetid fra tid til annen, men funker fint her nå
<Malinux> ok, men da jeg ikke kom i sted, prøvde jeg med en annen maskin på et annet nett og den kom inn
<Malinux> nei, kommer ikke inn enda jeg
<Mathias> Malinux: http://isup.me/ ;P
<Mathias> men rart
<Mathias> kanskje en dårlig route eller dns-lol?
<hjd> Er det bare Unable to connect? Hvilken nettleser er dette i, og har du forsøkt i flere?
<hjd> Mathias: oh, har de fått en kortvariant av urlen sin? :)
<hjd> Kjekt. Det tok alltid så lang tid å skrive downforeveryoneorjustme i et ord...
<Mathias> hjd: jess :p
<Mathias> hjd: og alltid like knotete å huske det
<Malinux> hjd: dette er i firefox. det samme skjer om jeg starter opp chrome
<Mathias> Malinux: tøm dns cachen
<hjd> Malinux: Hva skjer hvis du forsøkter `wget github.com` eller `ping github.com`? Får du noen mer utdypende feilmeldinger der?
<Malinux> malin@malin-M15a:~$ wget github.com
<Malinux> --2013-12-07 16:53:11--  http://github.com/
<Malinux> Resolving github.com (github.com)... 192.30.252.129
<Malinux> Connecting to github.com (github.com)|192.30.252.129|:80... failed: No route to host.
<Malinux> og
<Malinux> malin@malin-M15a:~$ ping github.com
<Malinux> PING github.com (192.30.252.130) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Malinux> From OpenWrt.lan (192.168.0.1) icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<hjd> "No route to host." Så den finner av en eller annen grunn en mulighet for å komme seg fra din maskin til github sin webtjener...
<hjd> s/en/ingen/
<Malinux> Mathias: hvordan tømmer jeg dns?
<Mathias> Malinux:  sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean start
<Malinux> oki, det prøvde jeg
<Malinux> men kanskje jeg må starte nettleseren på nytt?
<Mathias> den resolver github rett
<Mathias> traceroute github.com?
<Malinux> malin@malin-M15a:~$ traceroute github.com
<Malinux> traceroute to github.com (192.30.252.131), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
<Malinux>  1  OpenWrt.lan (192.168.0.1)  0.356 ms  0.425 ms  0.811 ms
<Malinux>  2  OpenWrt.lan (192.168.0.1)  2997.955 ms !H  2998.044 ms !H  2998.139 ms !H
<Mathias> gjør openwrt noe hokus pokus?
<Malinux> Mathias: det har jeg tenkt litt på om den kanskje gjør, men jeg har ikke lagt inn noe blokking av github der
<Mathias> prøv en traceroute fra routeren
<Malinux> root@OpenWrt:~# traceroute github.com
<Malinux> traceroute to github.com (192.30.252.128), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
<Malinux>  1  192.168.1.100 (192.168.1.100)  2999.110 ms !H  2999.076 ms !H  2999.856 ms !H
<Mathias> hmm
<Malinux> this is strange
<Mathias> har du en boks før openwrt-boksen?
<Malinux> Mathias: ja, jeg har koblet den via en annen router....
<Malinux> men alt annet virker jo
<Malinux> bortsett fra https://github.com
<Mathias> prøv en traceroute derifra da :p
<Malinux> vet ikke om jeg kan koble meg til den routeren sånn uten videre. jeg kan jo spørre om passordet, men får neppe ssh-et meg inn i den
<hjd> Malinux: Så trafikken går din pc -> en router -> openwrt-boks?
<Malinux> nei. min laptop ----wireless---->>>> openwrt-boks --->>> router--->>> internett
<Mathias> Malinux: er det en zyxel? (vet om en, uhm, liten svakhet i et par av de)
<hjd> Malinux: Hadde du hatt mulighet for å koble deg til routeren direkte (hoppe over openwrt), så ser du om du fortsatt har problemet eller om det er openwrt som gjør noe rart
<Malinux> ser ut til å være en inteno DSL Router X5668
<Malinux> hjd: det kan jeg jo prøve :)
<Malinux> be hold
<Malinux> merkelich
<Malinux> nå kom jeg inn
<hjd> Malinux: :)
<Malinux> så er spørsmålet. hva i huleste foregår på openwrt-boksen min :(
<Malinux> som har fått navnet: kaffelatte
<hjd> Da vet vi hvor problemet ligger iallefall. Så gjenstår det bare å finne ut av hva i alle dager som egentlig skjer.
<Malinux> fordi den fikk en stor dusj i dag med kaffelatte
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> men tviler på at en dusj med kaffelatte, som ble tørket bort gjør at github ikke virker, mens alle andre nettsider virker
<hjd> Beklager å skuffe deg, men jeg tror ikke servere vokser selv om du vanner dem :p
<Malinux> :$
<Malinux> sikker?
<hjd> Temmelig.
<Malinux> ok.. da skal jeg ikke gjøre det mer :)
<geirha> Spinat, derimot
<Mathias> hjd: servere vokser om du forer de med RAM da
<Malinux> mhm :)
<Malinux> men tja, nå erj eg over på openwrt-routeren igjen, for åhente ut noen filer, og samme problemet som i sted :p
<Mathias> rart
<Mathias> prøvd å restarte/sparke den?
<Malinux> jepp
<Malinux> ikke sparke den da, men jeg har prøvd å restarte den
<Dry_Lips> Hadde problemer med routeren her om dagen... Skulle skifte DNS-server, men routeren min "husket" ikke endringene jeg lagret før jeg restartet bredbandmodemet også
<Malinux> ah
<winb_> oi
<hjd> Apropos ping: http://anarcat.koumbit.org/2013-12-03-announcing-prettier-noping :)
<Malinux> nå har jeg resatt routeren
<Malinux> men fortsatt liker den ikke github :)
<Malinux> men det kan jeg kanskje leve med :p
#ubuntu-no 2013-12-08
<qwebirc10860> Yo! Hva skal til for å klare å legge inn nyeste Nvidia driver på ubuntu 12.04? Jeg har skrevet noen greier i terminalen og den har installert NOE, men når jeg sjekker system info så står det Graphics: Unknown
<qwebirc10860> Lasta ned driveren også, men når jeg "åpner den" så får jeg bare opp text editor .p
<Malinux> Puro-: prøv først å åpne programmet: aditional drivers
<Malinux> den skal kunne søke opp det den vil ha og installere det :)
<Malinux> så man slipper terminal magic
<Malinux> om du har norsk Ubuntu heter det tilleggsdrivere
<Puro-> aha så det ER en lett måte å gjøre det på ja
<Puro-> sweeeet
<Puro-> Nettopp hoppet over fra windows til Linux så er litt ukjent
<Puro-> men so far so good
<Puro-> Takker, da skal jeg prøve det, har en 120Hz skjerm som jeg trenger å få satt opp ordentlig, og det funker dårlig uten driver, så takk! :D
<Puro-> btw, finnes det en terminal cmd jeg kan skrive for å skru av mouse accel 100%? Stoler ikke helt på den slideren :<
<Malinux> Puro-: Hvilken slider? Ellers er jeg ikke helt sikker på hvordan man gjør det fra command line
<Malinux> Hvordan kopierer jeg noe fra en windows 7-maskin til ubuntu server via terminal?
<Dry_Lips> via putty?
<Malinux> har ikke putty på serveren...
<Malinux> filene er delt på windowsmaskinen. så hvordan gjør jeg det via samba?
<Puro-> Er en slider i mouse settings hvor man kan dra fra 0-100% på acceleration, som gamer trenger jeg at den står på 0 statisk slik at det er consistent når jeg gamer, men som sagt stoler jeg ikke helt på den slideren da diverse folk har fortalt meg at mouse accel ikke kan skrus av i linux, men jeg prøver
<Malinux> hm, ok, det er jeg ikke helt familier med, så det håper jeg noen andre vet bedre enn hva jeg gjør :)
<Dry_Lips> Malinux: det er sånne ting btsync er bra til
<Dry_Lips> men samba har jeg ikke erfaring med
<Malinux> ok, så det funker på samba-shares?
<Dry_Lips> aner ikke mht samba
<Malinux> ser ikke en gang ut til at jeg har mulighet til å installere noen pakkke med det navnet
<Dry_Lips> bittorrent sync
<Dry_Lips> tror du må legge til en ppa
<Malinux> men hvorfor skal jeg ha bittorrent sync?
<Malinux> jeg skal kopiere noe fra en mappe på en windowsmaksin som er delt via samba
<Malinux> over på en ubuntu-server-maskin
<blaamann> Malinux: Browse nettverket i Nautilus?
<Malinux> og da hadde det vært fint å gjort det fra serveren, da jeg ikke vil jage veninna mi vekk fra windows-maskinen og herje en masse
<Malinux> blaamann: har ikke gui på serveren
<blaamann> Malinux: mount -t smbfs -o username=<name>,password=<passwd> //sambashare /mountpoint
<Malinux> oki, trenger ikke passord, da det ikke er passord, så hva skriver jeg der da?
<blaamann> Malinux: Ser at Ubuntu bruker cifs
<blaamann> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<blaamann> Trur du kan koble deg på med smbclient også og derfra bruke noe som ligner ftp-kommandoer.
<Malinux> oki, men det er sånn guest share, så hva skirver jeg for brukernavn og passord når det ikke er sånt?
<Malinux> eller kanskje det er lettere å bare bruke smbclient
<blaamann> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently#Mounting_unprotected_.28guest.29_network_folders
<Malinux> hm, må jeg legge det til i fstab? jeg vil ikke ha det permanent :)
<Malinux> men det virker i alle fall :D
<Malinux> men jeg bør vel fjerne monteringspunktet om jeg ikke har tilgang på windowsmaksinen etterhvert, da jeg har opplevd at maskinen ikke vil boote om det står ting i fstab som ikke finnes
<Malinux> men er jo bare å kommentere ut linja etterpå. Takk blaamann :)
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-03
<dabbeduller> Hei. Jeg ønsker å skrive dokumentasjon for Ubuntu på norsk. Hvor kan jeg henvende meg?
<hjd> dabbeduller: Hei :)
<Malinux> tenker du på en egen nettside, eller dokumentasjonen som følger med i Ubuntu? :)
<Malinux> i såfall må det vel være noen som driver med oversetting
<Malinux> er det norsk bokmål, eller nynorsk?
<Malinux> ser ut som de har samme side
<dabbeduller> Tenker på den offisielle dokumentasjonen til Ubuntu. Samme hva egentlig. Jobber som "skribent" og har litt tid til overs.
<Malinux> kan det være noen her du kan kontakte? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-no
<dabbeduller> Helst bokmål :)
<dabbeduller> Den linken så ut til å være i rett gate. Skal sjekke nærmere: )
<hjd> Her har du oversettelsessiden for ubuntu-docs https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs
<hjd> Det er tilsvarende pakker for kubuntu og xubuntu(?). Så det er i utgangspunktet mye dokumentasjon som er skrevet, men veldig lite av den er tilgjengelig på norsk. Jeg tenker i likhet med Malinux at det kan være et godt sted å begynne.
<dabbeduller> Okay. Jeg prøvde å registrere meg på https://login.launchpad.net/ men får captcha feil. Den ber om to ord, men bildet viser husnummer istedet :D
<hjd> Prøvd å skrive inn numrene? Eller prøv å gjenoppfrisk captchaen til du får en du kan tyde.
<dabbeduller> Prøvd tre forskjellige numre. Kan prøve refresh et par ganger. Men det ser ut som den forventer to ord istedet for nummer, mens bildet viser husnummer.
<Malinux> jeg må vel innrømme at jeg kjører engelsk språk på ubuntuen min for at det skal lettere å finne svar om jeg lurer på noe. På den måten bidrar jeg jo desverre ikke til at det blir flere svar på norsk :S
<dabbeduller> Jeg bruker også alltid engelsk versjon så langt det er mulig, nettopp på grunn av det. Men jeg ønsker likevel å bidra til norsk dokumentasjon :)
 * hjd kjører med norsk språk
<hjd> Hvordan går det med Launchpad? Vet ikke hvor mye du kjenner til LP fra før, men hvis du lurer på noe er det bare å spørre. :)
<hjd> Kan vel nevne at du kan legge til andre språk i listen på profilen din, slik at du kan få oversettelsforslag fra dem. Kan være nyttig iblant når svenskene eller danskene har gjort en bedre jobb med oversettelsene.
<hjd> I utgangspunktet kan du legge inn forslag til oversettelser, men hvis du blir med i oversettergruppa som Malinux lenket til over kan du legge inn oversettelser direkte (og godkjenne andres forslag). Det skal gå greit å bli medlem av den gruppa hvis du kan vise til oversettelser du har gjort/foreslått.  :)
<dabbeduller> Kjenner ikke til Launchpad fra fra før. Kunne tenke meg å kommet i kontakt med admin av oversettelsesgruppa, og det er derfor jeg ønsker å registrere meg på LP. Men jeg kommer ikke videre pga. den captcha..greia :D
<dabbeduller> Kjetil Birkeland Moe heter han i følge https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-no
<hjd> Bare prøv å last sida på nytt.
<hjd> dabbeduller: Se også under medlemmer, det er to adminer til ;)
<dabbeduller> Har trykket refresh på captcha og refreshet siden også. Fortsatt uten hell.
<hjd> Men hvis du skriver inn tallene på skiltet, skjer det noe da?
<dabbeduller> Ja, da får jeg feilmeldingen "Incorrect captcha solution".
<dabbeduller> Jeg både leser og hører godt, så jeg har nok ikke skrevet feil. Prøvde audio captcha også, men det gikk heller ikke.
<hjd> Var da ytterst kjedelig. :(
<dabbeduller> Jepp. Fant ingen løsning på #ubuntu heller.
<hjd> Har egentlig ingen bedre ideer å foreslå enn at du prøver igjen litt senere.
<dabbeduller> Ja, får gjøre det. Har prøvd refresh av nettsiden og captcha-løsning, audio-captcha og annen nettleser uten hell xD
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-04
<Aeyoun> Opera 26 stable for Linux er ute nå.
<Aeyoun> Flash og H.264 guide for Ubuntu-brukere: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/12/how-to-get-flash-and-h264-to-work-in.html
<Aeyoun> Malinux: ^ :-)
<Malinux> hei Aeyoun  :)
<Malinux> oi, stable :D
<Malinux> stable :D :D :D
<Malinux> takk <3
<Malinux> nå er jeg spent :D
<Malinux> hehe, fin reklame for opera :) installer google-chrome for å få flash til å virke i opera :)
<Aeyoun> For å få Flash til og fungere.
<Aeyoun> Det er Google som maintainer Flash om dagen, så … joa.
<Malinux>  skjønner
<Malinux> hvordan ordner jeg så alt + tab åpner forrige tab, uten å cuycle gjennom alle?
<Malinux> fant det under flags :)
<Malinux> spennende å se om videoer på dagbladet virker nå :)
<Malinux> it works :D
<Malinux> og man får mulighet til å pause videoer på aftenposten :) dette ser jo goodie ut
<Malinux> hvordan importerer jeg bokmerker fra opera-developer til opera-stable?
<Malinux> mulig jeg har funnet det ut selv det også :p
<Malinux> med mindre det var den gamle opera det gjaldt da
<Aeyoun> Malinux: anngående og flytte bokmerker og instillinger, http://help.opera.com/opera/Linux/1656/en/solutions.html#backup
<Aeyoun> Sync bør være ute like over nyåret så slikt tull blir unødvendig.
<Aeyoun> Malinux: tab cycling order, opera://flags/#activation-order-tab-cycling
<Malinux> takk, fant en måte i alle fall :)
<AndyOslo> Noen som har opplevd at man må innstallere Linux i safe mode når man har Nvidia skjermkort i maskinen?
<dr0> Hvorfor kommer jeg ikke til desktopen når jeg logger inn med lightdm?
<dr0> Kjipt, oppgraderte bare fra 14.04 til 14.10
<dr0> Har reinstallert nvidia skjermkort-driveren
<Malinux> AndyOslo: nei. det virket pussig
<dr0> Hva kan jeg gjøre?
<dr0> Og nå får jeg denne https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/1335642
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1335642 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "mdadm runs into infinite loop and prevents initrd/initramfs phase to finish on boot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-05
<AndyOslo> Jeg må i alle fall installere Linux i safe mode, og starte det opp første gang i safe mode, med da får jeg installert Nvidia grafikkdriverne, og da fungerer den vanlig
<AndyOslo> Mulig skjermkortet er av den litt sære typen, er et Nvidia Quadro kort.......
<Malinux> ah, det kan jo tenkes, men da er det jo ikke stort stress å fikse i alle fall :)
<AndyOslo> Nei, var som sagt bare å boote i safe mode, og få installert Nvidia sin driver
<Mathias> går jo også an å sette opp automagisk installasjon og bare ssh'e inn på den
<Malinux> jau
<AndyOslo> Det høres ut som om det er mere jobb enn å faktisk starte den opp i safe mode og gå den veien...........
<AndyOslo> Var på grunn av bytte av disk at jeg måtte reinstallere
<AndyOslo> Ellers hadde jeg ikke giddi å installere på nytt
<dr0> Har fått med et gtx970 nvidia
<Malinux> Aeyoun: hvorfor virker ikke undo i opera?
<Malinux> når jeg lukker en fane ved et uhell
<Malinux> eller er det kun reopen last tab, som erstatter den funksjonen? :)
<Aeyoun> Malinux: Ctrl+Shift+T
<Malinux> takk
#ubuntu-no 2014-12-06
<skandix> morn
<Mathias> helvettes udyr
<skandix> Mathias: huh?
<Mathias> en eller anne hund som står og uler ute
<Mathias> noe den har gjort de siste dagene
<Mathias> konstant
<skandix> Mathias: gå ut og si til den at den må holde kjeft, eller bestill bose QC25 fra komplett
<Mathias> https://www.dropbox.com/s/aqycu4f8nh92ne8/hund.ogg?dl=0
<Mathias> ble mye støy pga miccen måtte stå på en radiator
<Mathias> og at jeg måtte kjøre opp volumet en del
#ubuntu-no 2016-12-10
 * Ko1ke_ hugs emma
 * Ko1ke_ klemmer emma
<Malinux> hei emma
#ubuntu-no 2017-12-06
<DavPau> Hei
<DavPau> Prøver å kjøre en update, men får beskjed om at no.archive.ubuntu.com er offline
<DavPau> Noen som vet noe her?
<DavPau> Har forsøkt å pinge denne også, uten å få svar
<DavPau> FÃ¥r denne her:  sudo apt-get update
<DavPau> Funnet:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease
<DavPau> Feil:2 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease
<DavPau>   Klarte ikke å starte forbindelsen til no.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:29f4::51). - connect (101: Nettverket er ikke tilgjengelig) [IP: 2001:67c:29f4::51 80]
<DavPau> Feil:3 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates InRelease
<DavPau>   Klarte ikke å starte forbindelsen til no.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:29f4::51). - connect (101: Nettverket er ikke tilgjengelig) [IP: 2001:67c:29f4::51 80]
<DavPau> Feil:4 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-backports InRelease
<DavPau>   Klarte ikke å starte forbindelsen til no.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:29f4::51). - connect (101: Nettverket er ikke tilgjengelig) [IP: 2001:67c:29f4::51 80]
<DavPau> Leser pakkelister ... Ferdig
<DavPau> W: Klarte ikke å skaffe http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease  Klarte ikke å starte forbindelsen til no.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:29f4::51). - connect (101: Nettverket er ikke tilgjengelig) [IP: 2001:67c:29f4::51 80]
<DavPau> W: Klarte ikke å skaffe http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/InRelease  Klarte ikke å starte forbindelsen til no.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:29f4::51). - connect (101: Nettverket er ikke tilgjengelig) [IP: 2001:67c:29f4::51 80]
<DavPau> W: Klarte ikke å skaffe http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-backports/InRelease  Klarte ikke å starte forbindelsen til no.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:29f4::51). - connect (101: Nettverket er ikke tilgjengelig) [IP: 2001:67c:29f4::51 80]
<RoyK> DavPau: fint om du bruker en pastebin neste gang - f.eks. http://paste.debian.net/
<RoyK> DavPau: kan hende det er noe krøll med IPv6-oppsettet ditt
<RoyK> DavPau: prøv apt-get -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update
<DavPau> Skal huske pastebin til neste gang :)
<DavPau> Forsøker den kommanduen du sendte, men det stopper på samme server
<DavPau> *Kommandoen :)
<DavPau> Står bare "Kobler til no.archive.ubuntu.com (193.35.52.51)"
<RoyK> den svarer ikke på ping herfra heller…
<RoyK> DavPau: prøv å redigere /etc/apt/sources.list - endre no.archive.ubuntu.com til se.archive.ubuntu.com
<RoyK> så en ny apt-get update
<RoyK> prøv uten å tvinge den til ipv4 først
<DavPau> Skal forsøke
<ducasse> RoyK: var det du som for en stund tilbake nevnte at du brukte duplicati mot jotta?
<RoyK> mhm
<ducasse> jeg har en konto der inkludert i get-pakka, hvordan synes du det funker? grei hastighet på overføring, etc?
<RoyK> virker greit
<DavPau> (se.archive fungerer ser det ut til) ;)
<RoyK> DavPau: goodie
<DavPau> Er det noen vi kan kontakte for å få no serveren opp?
<ducasse> RoyK: ok, takk - jeg får eksperimentere litt :)
<RoyK> sikkert bare nede ei stund
<RoyK> trur du an bruke archive.ubuntu.com i stedet
<RoyK> den peker til flere servere
<RoyK> uansett er jo ikke sverige så langt unna, så det går nok fort nok
<DavPau> Ok. Har ikke endret så mye på OS'et etter at den var ferdig installert. Installerte på norsk, så da regner jeg med at det er derfor en bruker den norske serveren
<RoyK> du blir ikke snik-svenskisert av å bruke de svenske serverene, da ;)
<ducasse> samme problem på to 17.10-maskiner her, btw
<RoyK> det norske speilet ser jo ut til å være nede…
<ducasse> har sagt fra i #ubuntu-mirrors, for sikkerhets skyld...
<ducasse> da har de fikset det :)
<DavPau> :) The power of IRC!
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> https://xkcd.com/1782/
<RoyK> (sånn i tilfelle noen ikke hadde fått den med seg)
<ducasse> jeg sliter allerede med å få weechat til å snakke med alt folk rundt meg insisterer på å bruke :(
<RoyK> snakk med Malinux - hun har satt opp weechat til å snakke med det meste
<Malinux> ducasse: har du sjekket ut bitlbee? https://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/news.r.html
<ducasse> Malinux: jada, jeg brukte det til ett par tjenester - facebook, først og fremst. fant en _mye_ bedre løsning: si til folk at hvis de vil prate med meg så bruk noe annet, og sluttet å sjekke meldinger. :)
<Malinux> :p bitlbee funker fint med facebook sammen med en plugin for bitlbee i alle fall
<geirha> Enkleste løsningen der er å ikke ha facebook-konto
<ducasse> geirha: det var det jeg også bestemte meg for
<DavPau> Noen av dere som har peiling på apache2 webserver? Prøver å legge til en undermappe, men får bare en 403 forbidden side...
<DavPau> Har bare en ip adresse foreløpig, men forsøker å legge det inn slik: http://[IP Adresse]/[undermappe med nettside]. Når jeg går til http://[IP Adresse] så får jeg opp den apache2 velkomstsiden, så tjenesten kjører.
<DavPau> Har forsøkt å endre på hvilke konfigurasjonsfiler som skal leses, men er usikker på om dette faktisk skjer...
<DavPau> (Altså at tjenesten kjører på rett konfigurasjon)
#ubuntu-no 2017-12-07
<geirha> jul i blodfjell ... blir det et pepperkakedrap i dag mon tro?
